# Cesión ilegal, como proceder.



## urano (5 Mar 2022)

Qué pruebas necesito recabar?


----------



## auricooro (5 Mar 2022)

urano dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> El cliente me ha ofertado hacerme falso autónomo y dejar la cárnica....cálculo que cobraría un 50% más después de impuestos...lo que se lleva la cárnica ahora vamos. En la cárnica llevo ya unos años por obra y servicio...lo que me perdería por despido no sería para echar cohetes ciertamente. Eso sí, el paro de dos años adiós muy buenas, creo. Estoy un poco echo un lío. Ya se que es difícil ponerse en la piel de otros, pero que haríais vosotros?
> 
> ...



A lo mejor puedes pedir que te entreguen el paro todo de golpe. Al hacerse autónomo sería como que abres un negocio y creo que en ese caso te permiten coger todo el paro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Mar 2022)

urano dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta tan detallada, mi caso sería el segundo que expones, te doy más detalles.
> 
> El cliente es una multinacional española, no es telefónica ni Iberdrola pero es potentilla....unos 5000 empleados directos por todo el mundo más todos los indirectos en diferentes cárnicas que son un porron. Lo curioso es que en mi cárnica estoy yo solo subcontratado en el cliente. Decirte que con dicha cárnica no he tenido prácticamente relación alguna, solo entregar las facturas de restaurantes y listo. Ni una simple llamada en todos estos años para hacer algún curso o subirme algo el sueldo, nada. No conozco ni a mi jefe de la cárnica.
> 
> ...



Cuidado que no sea una trampa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Mar 2022)

urano dijo:


> Los motivos internos ...ni idea.



Tienes que ponerte muy objetívamente en el lugar del cliente y en el peor de los casos.

Si te va a pagar lo mismo a tí, como autonomo, que a tu empresa, o incluso si se ahorra un 10-20%, NO LE INTERESA, porque con tu empresa si tu te pones enfermo o de cualquier forma les fallas el problema es de la subcontrata y ellos deben poner a otro tio. Teniéndote a ti como falso autónomo pierden esa flexibilidad.

Ándate con mucho cuidado y ponte en el peor de los casos, no "queda chulo" tener a autónomos en vez de a una cárnica, eso no le importa a nadie.

Sin embargo, si yo tengo un contrato con una cárnica del cual no me puedo deshacer hasta dentro de 4 meses (por decir algo), si que puedo hacer el paripé de que te voy a contratar a ti y darte la patada al mes.

Por último, y ésto es lo mas importante, si el motivo es que le gustas mucho al cliente éste te haría un contrato fijo, nada de falsos autónomos. Hay algo que se cuece ahí y que nadie te esta contando y ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Mar 2022)

urano dijo:


> Creo que el contrato con las cárnicas lo renuevan todos los primeros de año, o a finales no estoy seguro...



Ahí tienes la respuesta.

Si el cliente quiere salirse del contrato hacer el paripé de que te van a contratar a tí por separado y montar el pollo con la subcontrata, echándote a ti las culpas, les vendría de puta madre.


----------



## palodearia (5 Mar 2022)

Tú crees que ganarás un 50% más.

El cliente cree que haciendo eso pagará menos.

Así que tu premisa seguramente no cuadre con la del cliente.

Como autónomo:
- Ganas en poder trabajar para más gente. Si luego vas encontrando más clientes, irás mejorando tus ganancias
- Eres tu jefe y todo ese rollo
- Más sueldo bruto para tí si todo va bien.

- Pierdes en vacaciones. Cuando uno empieza por lo general te puedes ir olvidando de tus 22 días laborables + festivos y findes
- Pierdes en cotización a la SS. Siendo joven y sano igual te da igual, pero con la edad saber que te cubre permisos de paternidad, enfermedades y paro e indemnizacóni si te echan puede ser un motivante para no irse. Y si llegara a haber jubilaciones, habrías cotizado más (pero eso a saber)
- Dejarás de cobrar todos los meses pase lo que pase


----------



## palodearia (5 Mar 2022)

urano dijo:


> El cliente me ha dicho que va a pagar lo mismo que la paga a la cárnica, me ha dado los números.
> Por lo tanto pasaría de ganar 2000 a 3000 según el cálculo que hecho en una página web.No sé si con cambio de la ley para el 2023 cambiara mucho ...
> No voy a necesitar otro clientes y trabajar más...tengo ya una economía muy desahogada.
> El día que falle este cliente me echan de la cárnica si o si...con una indemnización vamos a decir que modesta o despreciable comparado con mi patrimonio.
> Lo único que no tengo claro es lo de las bajas, eso como va? Que diferencia hay?



La mayoría de autónomos cotiza a bases de cotización menores que cuando estás empleado para ganar más pasta. Eso impacta en futuras bajas y pensión. Además de que si no curras por estar enfermo seguramente no cobres tampoco o te rescindan el contrato en cuanto faltes varios días.

¿No has oído nunca que los autónomos tienen el poder de no ponerse nunca enfermos? Pues por ahí van los tiros.


----------



## Kevinjesus (7 Mar 2022)

urano dijo:


> Gracias por la opinión
> 
> *El cliente me ha dicho que va a pagar lo mismo que la paga a la cárnica, me ha dado los números.*
> Por lo tanto pasaría de ganar 2000 a 3000 según el cálculo que hecho en una página web.No sé si con cambio de la ley para el 2023 cambiara mucho ...
> ...



Esa frase que te he resaltado en negrita se me hace rara, rara. Piensa, objetivamente, qué motivación tiene ese cliente para quitarse la cárnica (que le repone los trabajadores si hace falta, le gestiona el personal, etc.) para cogerte a tí pagándote lo mismo, y más si me dices que se puede quitar la cárnica cada X meses porque va renovando. A mí no se me ocurre ninguna motivación. Hay algo raro. Yo, que soy desconfiado por naturaleza, aquí veo motivos para desconfiar. Te tiene que quedar claro qué gana el cliente con ese movimiento.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (24 Abr 2022)

No acabo de entender el hilo, el cliente tanto te quiere y lo más que te ofrece es ser falso autónomo? ¿Hola? Es que suena a chiste.

Al menos en el sector de la informática no conozco a nadie que cambie por un mínimo de +20% de salario y por supuesto las mismas condiciones anteriores. El mero hecho de que te hayan propuesto esa cutreidad da para pensar.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (24 Abr 2022)

urano dijo:


> Gracias por dar tu opinión.
> 
> Pues así es....no debo ser los suficientemente inteligente(o tan imprescindible) para entrar en plantilla ni lo suficientemente tonto para que dejen de contar conmigo después de 12 años. Pero vamos, de todo el área la mitad estaremos subcontratados con cárnicas o de falsos autónomos.
> 
> ...



La situación es tan rara que me temo que poco te vamos a poder aconsejar. Si ellos van a gastar más o menos lo mismo, ¿qué ganan con esa oferta? A menos que conozcan tu situación económica particular, ¿cómo sugieren a alguien pasar de la seguridad de un contrato indefinido a una figura ya no inestable, sino ilegal? Esto rechina especialmente siendo una empresa grande y además por tu edad; con más edad más estabilidad queremos, eso cualquier departamente de RRHH lo tiene que saber.

Si no les valieses ni te harían la oferta, eso también es seguro. Como te digo es imposible opinar de esto desde fuera, pero tiene pinta de que te valoran como un recurso que les viene bien en exclusiva, pero que no tendrían problema en darte la patada sin darle mucha importancia, y mejor que tengas bien analizada esta posibilidad (cobertura de paro y demás) al tomar tu decisión

Pero sí, vaya mierda de cárnicas españolas y clientes de cárnicas. Por suerte parece que en este sector la cosa está cambiando para mejoría del trabajador.


----------



## urano (23 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> ... mañana lunes a que me suba el sueldo al límite de lo que factura al cliente por mi?
> 
> Fui contratado hace 13 sños para estar en el mismo cliente...y ya se me han hinchado los cojones de que me roben lo que es mío doblemente...la carnica y el estado. Ser falso autónomo no es la solución.
> 
> Experiencias?



Nadie me da ideas?


----------



## AdrianL (23 Oct 2022)

Si la cárnica es cruel con su empleado, no me imagino la carnica de la carnica, suerte.

¿Qué es lo peor que te puede pasar si buscar al jefe del jefe de tu jefe o algo asin y le mandas una carta exponiendole tu opinion sobre tu sueldo actual y de tu ansia de mejorarlo?


----------



## urano (23 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Si la cárnica es cruel con su empleado, no me imagino la carnica de la carnica, suerte.
> 
> ¿Qué es lo peor que te puede pasar si buscar al jefe del jefe de tu jefe o algo asin y le mandas una carta exponiendole tu opinion sobre tu sueldo actual y de tu ansia de mejorarlo?



Gracias por exponer tu opinión ..te cuento lo que he pensado.

Primero enterarme del contrato(cláusulas) de la carnica y el cliente(tengo buena comunicación)...y sabiendo esto(para que no me pillen a contrapié) llamarles y;

"O me ajustais el salario al alza y vosotros el beneficio a la baja que obteneis por mi... o me piro y pasáis a beneficio 0 directamente, no compensan los madrugones...prefiero vivir de paguitas y levantarme a las 12"

Cómo lo ves?


----------



## AdrianL (23 Oct 2022)

Ármate de valor y hazlo! la vida son dos dias.
Pero usa la estrategia, es importante.
Primero redactas y tómate tu tiempo en hacerla impecable, una carta de presentación y un currículo.
Create un perfil en linkedin si fuese necesario, busca el trabajo, tantea el terreno.
Cuando tengas la sensación de que a las malas, otra empresa pueda contratarte les hablas a tu empresa y les dices que te vas si no aumentan salario.


----------



## urano (23 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Ármate de valor y hazlo! la vida son dos dias.
> Pero usa la estrategia, es importante.
> Primero redactas y tómate tu tiempo en hacerla impecable, una carta de presentación y un currículo.
> Create un perfil en linkedin si fuese necesario, busca el trabajo, tantea el terreno.
> Cuando tengas la sensación de que a las malas, otra empresa pueda contratarte les hablas a tu empresa y les dices que te vas si no aumentan salario.



Pero es que es un farol...no me quiero ir ...llevo 13 años de contrato indefinido y el despido improcedente, por ejemplo sería una pastizal.


----------



## urano (23 Oct 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> La situación es tan rara que me temo que poco te vamos a poder aconsejar. Si ellos van a gastar más o menos lo mismo, ¿qué ganan con esa oferta? A menos que conozcan tu situación económica particular, ¿cómo sugieren a alguien pasar de la seguridad de un contrato indefinido a una figura ya no inestable, sino ilegal? Esto rechina especialmente siendo una empresa grande y además por tu edad; con más edad más estabilidad queremos, eso cualquier departamente de RRHH lo tiene que saber.
> 
> Si no les valieses ni te harían la oferta, eso también es seguro. Como te digo es imposible opinar de esto desde fuera, pero tiene pinta de que te valoran como un recurso que les viene bien en exclusiva, pero que no tendrían problema en darte la patada sin darle mucha importancia, y mejor que tengas bien analizada esta posibilidad (cobertura de paro y demás) al tomar tu decisión
> 
> Pero sí, vaya mierda de cárnicas españolas y clientes de cárnicas. Por suerte parece que en este sector la cosa está cambiando para mejoría del trabajador.



Cómo ves ahora los acontecimientos?
Lo de irme descartado(13 años de indefinido ya)...pero forzar a la carnica a que me page el máximo? Cómo lo harías en mi lugar?


----------



## ediedee (24 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> ... mañana lunes a que me suba el sueldo al límite de lo que factura al cliente por mi?
> 
> Fui contratado hace 13 sños para estar en el mismo cliente...y ya se me han hinchado los cojones de que me roben lo que es mío doblemente...la carnica y el estado. Ser falso autónomo no es la solución.
> 
> Experiencias?



Nunca lo ha sido, ser autónomo tiene sus ventajas, si eres igual que un asalariado las pierdes. Por algo eso de ser falso autónomo no le gusta al estado.


----------



## urano (24 Oct 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Nunca lo ha sido, ser autónomo tiene sus ventajas, si eres igual que un asalariado las pierdes. Por algo eso de ser falso autónomo no le gusta al estado.



Ok, gracias


----------



## ediedee (24 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Ok, gracias



También te digo, que como asalariado nadie puede pretender cobrar lo que genera de facturación, date con un canto en los dientes si cobras la tercera parte que generas y es simple hay que pagar muchas más cosas aparte de tu sueldo.

Es triste pero es así.


----------



## ediedee (24 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo, y gracias por tus consejos otra vez, los aprecio muchísimo.
> 
> Todavía estoy esperando a que el cliente se moje y apueste por mi del todo contra la cárnica....está semana que entra creo que tendré novedades por parte de ellos.
> 
> ...



Y por último si quieres que te vaya bien en la vida a rayo hay que hacerle poco caso, este tío ya pasó sus mejores años. Ahora mismo está a la altura de Lacalle. No digo que ser autónomo sea un chollo pero la cuota de desgrava.


----------



## urano (24 Oct 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> También te digo, que como asalariado nadie puede pretender cobrar lo que genera de facturación, date con un canto en los dientes si cobras la tercera parte que generas y es simple hay que pagar muchas más cosas aparte de tu sueldo.
> 
> Es triste pero es así.



A ignorados, menudo foro de subnormales...lo mas granado de la sociedad española


----------



## ediedee (24 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> A ignorados, menudo foro de subnormales...lo mas granado de la sociedad española



Pues vaya a ignorados por decir una obviedad. Que el trabajador con su trabajo genera mucho más que su sueldo.


----------



## charlyrs80 (25 Oct 2022)

Con fuerza


----------



## Wired (25 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, como puedo forzar a mi empresa carnica a que me suba al máximo el sueldo?



La única forma de que una consultora te suba el sueldo es cambiarte de empresa. Y lo mas parecido es la amenaza real de dejar el proyecto si tu perfil es raro y las fechas de arranque están cerca. Aunque en ese caso no te subirán el sueldo si no que te darán un bono. Mi primer bono por productividad fue gracias a una compañera que amenazó, y finalmente se fue, de un proyecto a escasos dos meses del arranque. Gracias a ella todos los demás que pedimos ese bono nos lo dieron sin rechistar.

No te fíes ni un pelo de la sensación de llevar mucho tiempo en un puesto. Absolutamente nadie es insustituible, y desde luego si no te han subido el sueldo en todos esos años esta claro que no te valoran o no temen que te vayas. Es mas, si tu trabajo fuese valorado por otras empresas ya te habrían hecho ofertas para irte, y tu empresa contraofertas para quedarte.

He visto muchos casos en informática de gente que llevaba muchos años, era muy valorado y hacia casi de todo. En realidad no tenían conocimientos suficientes para cambiar de empresa, se habían acostumbrado a ese trabajo y eran queridos por todos, pero no eran valorados. No formaban parte de la empresa, cobraban poco y hacían de literalmente de todo.

La única forma que tienes de subir el sueldo es buscando otro trabajo y amenazando, de forma educada, con dejar el puesto.


----------



## urano (25 Oct 2022)

Wired dijo:


> La única forma de que una consultora te suba el sueldo es cambiarte de empresa. Y lo mas parecido es la amenaza real de dejar el proyecto si tu perfil es raro y las fechas de arranque están cerca. Aunque en ese caso no te subirán el sueldo si no que te darán un bono. Mi primer bono por productividad fue gracias a una compañera que amenazó, y finalmente se fue, de un proyecto a escasos dos meses del arranque. Gracias a ella todos los demás que pedimos ese bono nos lo dieron sin rechistar.
> 
> No te fíes ni un pelo de la sensación de llevar mucho tiempo en un puesto. Absolutamente nadie es insustituible, y desde luego si no te han subido el sueldo en todos esos años esta claro que no te valoran o no temen que te vayas. Es mas, si tu trabajo fuese valorado por otras empresas ya te habrían hecho ofertas para irte, y tu empresa contraofertas para quedarte.
> 
> ...



Gracias por dar tu opinión..

Es curioso como la ley laboral tan rígida que hemos heredado de la dictadura nos lleva a esta dualidad de la subcontratación.

Yo me pongo en el lado del cliente y veo normal contratar a una carnica para que me haga ciertos trabajos y así evitar agrandar mi plantilla que luego va a rendundar en comerte más delegados sindicales, más expolio fiscal, etc.

Yo me llevo muy bien con el cliente(con la carnica no tengo prácticamente trato) y les he pedido a ver si me pueden ayudar a presionarlos. A ver qué me responden.

Yo tampoco me voy a ir ya que llevo 13 años de contrato indefinido y no voy a perdonar ni de coña la indemnización. Además vivo de puta madre ahora con el teletrabajo.
Y en estos años tampoco he hecho mucho por hacer méritos para que me suban el sueldo...por suerte el dinero ya no es ni de lejos mi mayor prioridad...y he preferido pasar desapercibido....pero no sé muy bien el porque pero ha llegado el momento que se me han hinchado las pelotas  

Os voy informando.


----------



## Lumpen (25 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> ... mañana lunes a que me suba el sueldo al límite de lo que factura al cliente por mi?
> 
> Fui contratado hace 13 sños para estar en el mismo cliente...y ya se me han hinchado los cojones de que me roben lo que es mío doblemente...la carnica y el estado. Ser falso autónomo no es la solución.
> 
> Experiencias?





Jajakakjakakakjakakajjajaka

Judío y pobre, luego dicen que dios no castiga dos veces…


----------



## stoker31 (25 Oct 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Jajakakjakakakjakakajjajaka
> 
> Judío y pobre, luego dicen que dios no castiga dos veces…



Comentario de un Pako izpañistaní medio.

Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40


----------



## Lumpen (25 Oct 2022)

stoker31 dijo:


> Comentario de un Pako izpañistaní medio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40




Vale, pero llévate el látigo mañana al curro.


----------



## 2 años (26 Oct 2022)

Las empresas grandes subcontratan porque es la filosofía empresarial general, aquí y en todo occidente.

Las grandes empresas solo quieren tener contratado su core de negocio, la inteligencia, lo imprescindible para decidir y gestionar, la producción, subcontratada todo que pueden.

Y si lo que te han dicho, la única manera de pedir aumento de sueldo en una situación como la tuya es amenazando con que te vas a otro sitio, pero aún así lo más normal es que te dejen irte y no te hagan una contraoferta, uno o dos casos he visto en toda una vida laboral trabajando en consultoría.

En definitiva que si les dices que o te aumentan el sueldo o te vas tienes que estar preparado para irte, no puedes ir de farol por qué te van a decir, adiós muy buenas, el 99% de las veces. Ya moverán el culo buscando un sustituto debajo de las piedras si hace falta.


----------



## urano (26 Oct 2022)

2 años dijo:


> Las empresas grandes subcontratan porque es la filosofía empresarial general, aquí y en todo occidente.
> 
> Las grandes empresas solo quieren tener contratado su core de negocio, la inteligencia, lo imprescindible para decidir y gestionar, la producción, subcontratada todo que pueden.
> 
> ...



Si me voy perderían el cliente.

Prefieren ganar 0 a ganar menos?


----------



## 2 años (26 Oct 2022)

El cliente puede que lo pierdan o puede que no, como te digo ya se buscarán alguien a quien presentar y que sea atractivo, y la respuesta es si, he visto muchos casos, pierden el cliente pero no suben sueldos, son conscientes de que si aceptan después de ti vendrá otro y otro y otro, en tu caso parece que no tienes contacto con otros compañeros de la misma consultora pero normalmente si se tiene contacto y se corre la voz. Pero vamos que no está en el manual de las consultoras subir sueldos (salvo consultoras muy potentes con muchos empleados y lo mínimo para mantenerse en el mercado) alomejor el tuyo es uno de esos casos excepcionales yo que se...

Es la razón de ser de las consultoras, imagínate un departamento con 30 tíos de 5 consultoras diferentes, a la hora de pedir cualquier cosa no están unidos, no tienen fuerza, cada uno hace la guerra por su cuenta.
En cambio esos 30 tíos contratados por la empresa raíz tienen sindicatos, se unen, reclaman y van todos a una, etc.

En cualquier caso es muy curioso que todo esto te esté pasando justo cuando por cambio regulatorio tu situación va a cambiar.

De repente vas a pasar de ser un tío que cobra X y al que puedes decir adiós muy buenas con 12 días a un tío al que decirle adiós muy buenas cuesta mucho más (los 13 años y los días por año que te corresponderán ahora que son bastantes más, 33).

Vamos que de repente lo que cuestas a aumentado sustancialmente.
Supongo que esa es la autentica razón de ser de toda esta movida.

Da miedo decirte nada porque es una situación que vete tú a saber, pero alomejor tu consultora le va a subir el precio al cliente, ya que ahora ya no le costará lo mismo a tu consultora (tu consultora tendrá que contar con esos 13 años y 33 días de indemnización como coste posible) o que sé yo...


----------



## 2 años (26 Oct 2022)

No te cuesta nada sondear el mercado laboral, ver cuánto pagan por un puesto como el tuyo, echar algún CV y ver si te llaman y cuánto te ofrecen.

Así sabrás lo que vales en el mercado...

Es absurdo pensar que le estás regalando nada a la consultora, es lo que hay, si no estás en cliente es lo que hay, encabronarte con eso solo te va a llevar a tomar malas decisiones y joder, después de 13 años...


----------



## 2 años (26 Oct 2022)

De todas maneras yo me aseguraba primero que ya estoy indefinido en la cárnica como dice la nueva ley (por lo que dices no lo sabes) y este más que claro que sí me echan me tienen que pagar indemnización, que luego son muy hijoputas y se buscan las vueltas legales para no pagartela o no toda.
Eso es lo primero.

A mi mismo me hicieron una vez una, que si llego a saber lo que se hoy no me la hacen.

Por ejemplo si tú consultora tiene oficina en otra ciudad pueden obligarte a irte a esa otra ciudad y sino aceptas rebajarte la indemnización, etc,etc, ellos se conocen todos los trucos.
Y en tu caso con un cambio de regulación pues vete tú a saber, buscate un abogado.

Te cuento un caso que conozco.

Chaval pide aumento a consultora, consultora dice que nanai, el chaval busca en otros sitios, encuentra otro curro con más sueldo dice que se va, consultora dice que adiós muy buenas, consultora busca sustituto para el que se va, no lo consigue, otra consultora presenta un sustituto que les gusta más. Pues bueno pues fale, ya saldrá otro puesto.

Ellos viven de la rotación del personal, no de tenerlos 50 años en nomina, y más una como la tuya que tiene pinta de ser supercarnica, que incluso en esto hay clases.

Pero vamos en tu caso no lo sé, es verdad que a veces, raramente, si hacen contraoferta.


----------



## machotafea (26 Oct 2022)

Eres un guarro narigudo. Eso sí que no tiene solución.


----------



## urano (26 Oct 2022)

2 años dijo:


> De todas maneras yo me aseguraba primero que ya estoy indefinido en la cárnica como dice la nueva ley (por lo que dices no lo sabes) y este más que claro que sí me echan me tienen que pagar indemnización, que luego son muy hijoputas y se buscan las vueltas legales para no pagartela o no toda.
> Eso es lo primero.
> 
> A mi mismo me hicieron una vez una, que si llego a saber lo que se hoy no me la hacen.
> ...



Efectivamente, después de 13 años de obra y servicio.... a contrato indefinido. Esos 33 dias(45 antes del 2012) podrían ser 20 si demuestran despido procedente, no? Imaginate, el cliente un día decide que no es necesario ya mi puesto...la carnica me despediría precedentemente ya que me contrató en exclusiva para ese trabajo en ese cliente en concreto.

Lo que quiero ahora que me diga el cliente(repito, me llevo bien) es el contrato que tienen con la carnica por mis servicios...esa es la clave. Me huelo que puede tener cláusulas.

Sabiendo eso podría pegarles el órdago y decirles...o bajáis lo que ganáis por mi de 20mil a 5mil...o me piro y ya no ganáis ni 5000 anuales.

Pero la pregunta clave ahora es, porque después de varios días no tengo respuesta del cliente para que me muestre el contrato?


----------



## mensch_maschine (26 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> ... mañana lunes a que me suba el sueldo al límite de lo que factura al cliente por mi?
> 
> Fui contratado hace 13 sños para estar en el mismo cliente...y ya se me han hinchado los cojones de que me roben lo que es mío doblemente...la carnica y el estado. Ser falso autónomo no es la solución.
> 
> Experiencias?



¿Pero no era usted el que había conseguido la libertad financiera y ya no le hacía falta trabaja?


----------



## 2 años (26 Oct 2022)

Si tu no has firmado nada que incluya a ese cliente en concreto tú estás trabajando para la cárnica.

Vamos que si los contratos de obra y servicio que hayas firmado no tenían el nombre de tu cliente pues tú estás legalmente trabajando para la cárnica.
No sé cómo son esos contratos.
A ver qué desde hace bastantes años ya, en consultoría, tener un contrato de obra es una cutrez, a cualquier junior le ofrecen de partida un contrato indefinido.

Que alomejor me equivoco pero que tu posición no es como para andar chuleando, que lo único que tú cliente te valora, pero por lo que parece, debido a la ley le vas a costar más a todo el mundo y cada parte se está buscando las vueltas para que no sea así.

La consultora probablemente querrá pedir más a tu cliente por el cambio regulatorio y el cliente no quiere y te ofrece pagarte lo de antes del cambio regulatorio pero como freelance.

A mi eso es lo que se me ocurre.

Y no sé qué cláusulas crees que tiene tu consultora con tu cliente, pero vamos..


----------



## euriborfree (26 Oct 2022)

Se me ocurre que quiza la empresa cliente tenga que hacerse cargo de la indemnizacion por despido y por eso esten cambiando a falsos autonomos a todos los de carnicas, para quitarse costes de indemnizaciones futuras, pero estan asumiendo el riesgo de que les metan un paquete por falsos autonomos, que eso a dia de hoy ya no cuela. Por muy bien que te lleves con el jefe de tu empresa cliente, ese jefe tiene otro jefe por encima que le habra dicho que haga eso, no confundas la sonrisa de la hora del café con que se vaya a jugar el puesto por mantener el tuyo, tiene que defender unos intereses y son los de su empresa, no los tuyos.

Por otra parte se me ocurre que podrias estar en una situacion de cesion ilegal de trabajadores, echale un ojo a este articulo por si te encaja con tu situacion








Cesión de trabajadores a través de empresa consultora


Señala el TSJ Asturias que concurre cesión ilegal cuando la empresa que contrata al trabajador, aun siendo una empresa real y no aparente, no pone en juego su organización, entendiendo por tal sus medios materiales y organizativos propios y no ejerce respecto al trabajador contratado el poder de...




espacioasesoria.com





¿Tienes un perfil facilmente empleable ahora? No es lo mismo lanzarse a la piscina con poca agua, sabiendo que hay mas piscinas, que teniendo como alternativa el paro porque tu perfil profesional sera poco demandado.


----------



## urano (27 Oct 2022)

mensch_maschine dijo:


> ¿Pero no era usted el que había conseguido la libertad financiera y ya no le hacía falta trabaja?



No son incompatibles ...de momento no me apetece perdonar 13 años de indemnización... más si cabe si me toco los huevos a dos manos con el teletrabajo


----------



## urano (27 Oct 2022)

2 años dijo:


> Si tu no has firmado nada que incluya a ese cliente en concreto tú estás trabajando para la cárnica.
> 
> Vamos que si los contratos de obra y servicio que hayas firmado no tenían el nombre de tu cliente pues tú estás legalmente trabajando para la cárnica.
> No sé cómo son esos contratos.
> ...



Si eso es así según tú...que tiene sentido....que le impide al cliente mandar a la mierda a la carnica y contratarme como falso autónomo directamente?


----------



## euriborfree (27 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Si eso es así según tú...que tiene sentido....que le impide al cliente mandar a la mierda a la carnica y contratarme como falso autónomo directamente?



Aqui hay 2 contratos:

-el contrato entre tu y la carnica
-el contrato entre el cliente y la carnica.

el forero te habla de tu contrato entre tu y la carnica, el contrato que le impide mandar a la mierda a la carnica es el otro contrato, el contrato entre cliente y carnica, tu no formas parte de ese contrato, no eres firmante en ese contrato, ese contrato no puede obligarte a nada, el contrato que te obliga es el tuyo con la carnica, ese si que te obliga.

Tu no puedes tener obligaciones de un contrato que no has firmado, pero ese contrato entre la carnica y el cliente puede establecer penalizaciones para el caso en que rescindan el contrato o incluso en el caso en que te contraten directamente


----------



## urano (27 Oct 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Se me ocurre que quiza la empresa cliente tenga que hacerse cargo de la indemnizacion por despido y por eso esten cambiando a falsos autonomos a todos los de carnicas, para quitarse costes de indemnizaciones futuras, pero estan asumiendo el riesgo de que les metan un paquete por falsos autonomos, que eso a dia de hoy ya no cuela. Por muy bien que te lleves con el jefe de tu empresa cliente, ese jefe tiene otro jefe por encima que le habra dicho que haga eso, no confundas la sonrisa de la hora del café con que se vaya a jugar el puesto por mantener el tuyo, tiene que defender unos intereses y son los de su empresa, no los tuyos.
> 
> Por otra parte se me ocurre que podrias estar en una situacion de cesion ilegal de trabajadores, echale un ojo a este articulo por si te encaja con tu situacion
> 
> ...



Por hay pueden ir los tiros, con estos cambios de las leyes laborales de este gobierno... temen que puedan tener problemas futuros con esto de "cesión ilegal' y les pueda llegar a salpicar la mierda. Comentarte que este cliente en concreto un 30% de su masa laboral seremos subcontratados.

Y respecto a tirarme a la piscina, tengo 2 puntos a favor, a saber;

1- Ya he alcanzado la libertad financiera, no necesito vender mi tiempo para vivir incluso holgadamente.

2- La empresa cliente tiene una carga de trabajo brutal garantizada para lo que resta de década y más allá y mis 13 años de knowhow es un punto a tener en cuenta si me pongo en el lugar de mis responsables del cliente, entiendo, aunque no soy imprescindible ni mucho menos...nadie lo es por otra parte.


----------



## urano (27 Oct 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Aqui hay 2 contratos:
> 
> -el contrato entre tu y la carnica
> -el contrato entre el cliente y la carnica.
> ...




Correcto, seguro que entre ellos tendrán alguna cláusula.

Por eso hace unos meses me vino el cliente(cuando se aprobó la nueva ley laboral) para proponerme lo de falso autónomo pero tomando la iniciativa yo, es decir, les tenia que mandar yo un mail(que quedase por escrito) diciendo que había decidido volar por mi mismo para darles servicio directamente y bla, bla...para luego tener ese mail ante la carnica como justificación de posible demandas por robo de empleado, etc. "No oiga, mire..ha sido iniciativa del propio empleado"


Y así están las cosas...el lunes le envié una mail a mi responsable del cliente para que me diese los datos del contrato entre ellos para con esa información(lo que pagan por mi, cláusulas, etc...) poder llamar al responsable de la carnica y lanzarle el órdago....pero de momento silencio....


----------



## Rovusthiano (27 Oct 2022)

A veces funciona decirle al cliente que estás hasta los huevos y que como te hartes te vas a pirar de un día para otro. Que te hagan una oferta o si no te piras.


----------



## Wired (27 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Si eso es así según tú...que tiene sentido....que le impide al cliente mandar a la mierda a la carnica y contratarme como falso autónomo directamente?



Como curiosidad, a mi me lo preguntaron una vez en un cliente de cara a volver otra vez con ellos, pero en RRHH les dijeron que por consultora. Nunca conocí la razón exacta. En este caso era el único trabajador de esa consultora en ese cliente, la consultora era muy pequeña y totalmente desconocida, mas bien una ETT "especializada" en informática y apenas tenia mas de cinco personas contratadas en ese momento.


----------



## urano (27 Oct 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> A veces funciona decirle al cliente que estás hasta los huevos y que como te hartes te vas a pirar de un día para otro. Que te hagan una oferta o si no te piras.



No se..y perder el pastizal de 13 años?


----------



## LuismarpIe (27 Oct 2022)

Si el cliente no te tira la caña, déjate de ostias y quédate donde estás.

Historia vieja como el tiempo. Niñato big four entra en cliente, 10 años después sabe lo que cobra la cárnica por él, es el rey del mambo en lo que hace y se siente gilipollas porque la cárnica se lo lleva crudo por un trabajo que hace él.

El niñato habla con el cliente y decide ponerse por su cuenta. Hace lo mismo pero en lugar de facturar Accenture factura Manolo Solutions S.L., y como el responsable en cliente es ya muy amigo pues todo es fácil y agradable.

Pasan los años y por mucho que lo intenta Manolo Solutions S.L. no consigue más que ese cliente. Lo que iba a ser el comienzo de una gran empresa es de facto un autónomo facturando al cliente. Sí, factura más de lo que cobraba como empleado de Accenture, pero también hay que pagar muchas otras cosas que antes no y no tiene las ventajas de ser un chico Accenture. Además como es una empresa demier no tiene capacidad de negociación y año tras año facturas nominalmente lo mismo, perdiendo capacidad adquisitiva por la inflación. Un día le tienen que operar de una hernia discal, se pasa 3 semanas fuera de circulación y se lía la de dios. Sale a relucir la famosa frase "esto con Accenture no pasa", pero como lleva muchos años se lo perdonan esa vez.

Pasan unos cuantos años más. Su contacto en cliente, su jefe que es superamigo, se jubila. Entra uno nuevo que no le conoce de nada, no sabe qué coño es Manolo Solutions S.L. pero sí sabe que tiene muchos frentes abiertos, hay otro par de empresas enanas por aquí y por allá y Accenture le ofrece una solución global: "manda a todos esos a tomar por culo y te hacemos un precio sin competencia".

El nuevo manda a tomar por culo a Manolo Solutions S.L. y Manolo, con 55 años, se queda en la puta calle, con una empresa que jamás ha conseguido ningún otro cliente decente y sin poder tirar la caña en Accenture.


Lo habré visto media docena de veces. No todo es la pasta, si trabajas bajo el paraguas de una big four tienes muchas otras cosas que no tienes si vas por tu cuenta.

Otra cosa es que el cliente te ofrezca un curro y te acabe contratando, ahí me callo.


----------



## Janlee (27 Oct 2022)

En tu caso, es mejor ir a por la cesión ilegal si puedes recopilar las suficientes pruebas 

Por ejemplo, firmar en tu email con el nombre de la empresa cliente ya es una. Recibir órdenes directas de los jefes de la misma, puede ser otra.

Puedes también intentar negociar una subida de sueldo buena teniendo de tu parte la amenaza velada de esa posible cesión ilegal.


----------



## Masateo (27 Oct 2022)

No me deja pegar el artículo, pero aquí se habla de que la empresa cliente sí tiene responsabilidad sobre el trabajador, y se habla del concepto de "cesión ilegal de trabajadores". A lo mejor puedes atacar por ahí.









Qué es una "cárnica" o "empresa multiservicios" explicado para trabajadores.


Las "empresas de servicios" que practican la cesión ilegal de trabajadores.




laboro-spain.blogspot.com


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

Masateo dijo:


> No me deja pegar el artículo, pero aquí se habla de que la empresa cliente sí tiene responsabilidad sobre el trabajador, y se habla del concepto de "cesión ilegal de trabajadores". A lo mejor puedes atacar por ahí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No voy a hacer nada...solo comentarles a las 2 partes que quiero un aumento substancial de sueldo...y si son remisos... todavía trabajaré menos de lo que trabajo


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

Janlee dijo:


> En tu caso, es mejor ir a por la cesión ilegal si puedes recopilar las suficientes pruebas
> 
> Por ejemplo, firmar en tu email con el nombre de la empresa cliente ya es una. Recibir órdenes directas de los jefes de la misma, puede ser otra.
> 
> Puedes también intentar negociar una subida de sueldo buena teniendo de tu parte la amenaza velada de esa posible cesión ilegal.



No me voy a meter en esos berenjenales poniendo en riesgo mi despido improcedente de 13 añazos...como acabo de decir más arriba...si no me hacen caso... trabajaré menos que nada todavía.


----------



## Masateo (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> No voy a hacer nada...solo comentarles a las 2 partes que quiero un aumento substancial de sueldo...y si son remisos... todavía trabajaré menos de lo que trabajo



Si trabajas 0 y te pagan, la rentabilidad es infinita.
Y si te aburres puedes hacer otra cosa mientras te pagan por nada.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Si el cliente no te tira la caña, déjate de ostias y quédate donde estás.
> 
> Historia vieja como el tiempo. Niñato big four entra en cliente, 10 años después sabe lo que cobra la cárnica por él, es el rey del mambo en lo que hace y se siente gilipollas porque la cárnica se lo lleva crudo por un trabajo que hace él.
> 
> ...




Estoy de acuerdo...duele que la carnica se quede una buena tajazada por la patilla...pero viendo la situación con una perspectiva más amplia, si... te doy la razón.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

Masateo dijo:


> Si trabajas 0 y te pagan, la rentabilidad es infinita.
> Y si te aburres puedes hacer otra cosa mientras te pagan por nada.



Si..el problema es que necesitas una conexión a internet potente con un portátil potente tambien...ya que necesitas estar atento de vez en cuando y resolver alguna cosilla...vamos...que no te puedes ir a la playa...te ata a un sitio por unas horas al día....además cada cierto tiempo te obligan a ir a la oficina...no puedes estar 2 meses seguidos sin aparecer ..


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo...duele que la carnica se quede una buena tajazada por la patilla...pero viendo la situación con una perspectiva más amplia, si... te doy la razón.



Es que es difícil verlo con perspectiva y resulta muy goloso, pero a la larga puede ser un error.

Porque la cárnica se llevará una tajada enorme por tu trabajo y tú podrías hacerlo por tu cuenta, pero con los años en la cárnica puedes acabar muy bien situado, y de autónomo lo más que vas a conseguir es empatar año tras año. Y sobre todo, con cualquier golpe de mano arriba te vas a la puta calle. Con la cárnica es más difícil que pase eso y si pasa ya se encargan ellos de buscarte otro curro.

He conocido, que recuerde ahora, seis casos de gente que ha dado el salto. Solo uno consiguió llegar a tener una empresa con más de un cliente serio, empleados y tal. Los otros cinco se estamparon miserablemente más pronto que tarde.


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Si..el problema es que necesitas una conexión a internet potente con un portátil potente tambien...ya que necesitas estar atento de vez en cuando y resolver alguna cosilla...vamos...que no te puedes ir a la playa...te ata a un sitio por unas horas al día....además cada cierto tiempo te obligan a ir a la oficina...no puedes estar 2 meses seguidos sin aparecer ..



joder chico, pero tú qué coño quieres???

Mira, si te sobra el tiempo y te toca los cojones tu trabajo lo mejor que puedes hacer es montar algo mientras sigues trabajando.

Así lo hice yo, un año después les mandé a la mierda para dedicarme en exclusiva a lo mío.


----------



## Cicciolino (28 Oct 2022)

Forzar cárnicas por deporte, las fantasías animadas de @your anus.


----------



## ueee3 (28 Oct 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tienes que ponerte muy objetívamente en el lugar del cliente y en el peor de los casos.
> 
> Si te va a pagar lo mismo a tí, como autonomo, que a tu empresa, o incluso si se ahorra un 10-20%, NO LE INTERESA, porque con tu empresa si tu te pones enfermo o de cualquier forma les fallas el problema es de la subcontrata y ellos deben poner a otro tio. Teniéndote a ti como falso autónomo pierden esa flexibilidad.
> 
> ...



Yo he oído ya de casos así y no eran engaños. Lo lógico sería lo del contrato fijo como has dicho, pero hay empresas que tienen la política impuesta de que eso no, que hay que externalizarlo todo... y a veces pues piensan los que están al pie del cañón que por qué pagar el sobrecoste de la cárnica...

Lo que has dicho de que la cárnica pone a otro, será en teoría, en la práctica si es para pocos días es imposible (el know-how muchas veces no se consigue en tres días).


----------



## ueee3 (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Gracias por la opinión
> 
> El cliente me ha dicho que va a pagar lo mismo que la paga a la cárnica, me ha dado los números.
> Por lo tanto pasaría de ganar 2000 a 3000 según el cálculo que hecho en una página web.No sé si con cambio de la ley para el 2023 cambiara mucho ...
> ...



Si pagará lo mismo que a la cárnica, ¿por qué se molesta?


----------



## ueee3 (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Buenas, he estado hablando con el jefe directo del cliente y le he comentado el asunto. Me ha dicho que lo va a escalar pero me ha dado su opinión digamos que a título personal;
> 
> El contrato debe de tener varias cláusulas por el robo de personal, incluso de no poder trabajar para ese cliente pasado un tiempo.(No me lo confirma ya que tampoco lo sabe claramente, pero que lo supone)
> 
> ...



Pues tiene toda la razón. Lo normal es ocultarle a la cárnica lo sucedido.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

ÚTIMA HORA!!!!!

Me acaba de responder *mi responsable en el cliente* con lo siguiente, ha cambiado algunas cosas por motivos obvios.

"...nuestro Departamento de Compras está ya con ello Urano , Y lo tratará en breve con tu
Carnica. Es un proceso complicado y entra
el nivel jurídico, por lo que se está alargando
un poco.Te dirán algo en cuanto menos te lo esperes.Feliz puente, y gracias por tu dedicación y entrega."

Qué Barruntais?


----------



## ueee3 (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> ÚTIMA HORA!!!!!
> 
> Me acaba de responder *mi responsable en el cliente* con lo siguiente, ha cambiado algunas cosas por motivos obvios.
> 
> ...



Que como ha dicho @FeministoDeIzquierdas puede ser una trampa. No tiene sentido que negocien eso con la cárnica. Lo normal sería a escondidas.

¿No será que la cárnica tenía miedo de tener que hacerte fijo?


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> joder chico, pero tú qué coño quieres???
> 
> Mira, si te sobra el tiempo y te toca los cojones tu trabajo lo mejor que puedes hacer es montar algo mientras sigues trabajando.
> 
> Así lo hice yo, un año después les mandé a la mierda para dedicarme en exclusiva a lo mío.



Montar algo para que? Si lo que más me gusta es no hacer nada ..


----------



## Zasputin (28 Oct 2022)

Te estas calentando muchísimo la cabeza sobre una situación y unos futuribles que no dejan de ser eso, una posibilidad remota. 
Cuandoo las cosas no encajan facil, no sirve de nada empeñarse en encajarls a martillazos. Dejalo estar un tiempo, hasta primavera o asi, enfría la cabeza y recupera la perpectiva. Pareces empeñado en controlar una situación sobre la que apenas tienes control. Suerte con lo que hagas.


----------



## euriborfree (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> No me voy a meter en esos berenjenales poniendo en riesgo mi despido improcedente de 13 añazos...como acabo de decir más arriba...si no me hacen caso... trabajaré menos que nada todavía.



no hace falta meterse en berenjenales, simplemente ir haciendo los deberes en silencio

Tu te vas guardando cada email, cada papel, y tienes en cuenta los detalles comentados en este hilo cuando tengas que escribir un correo electronico, no porque tengas la firme intencion de hacerlo, sino mas bien para tener la artilleria preparada el dia que te quieran hacer el lio.

Porque el dia que te quieran despedir lo primero que van a hacer es cortarte el acceso al email de la empresa y en ese momento vas a tener limitado el acceso a ese material.

Conozco a un administrador de sistemas al que le llaman cuando van a despedir a alguien, le dicen "a las 5 de la tarde cambiale la contraseña a esta cuenta, que es la hora a la que le hemos llamado a una reunion para despedirle", asi el cambio de contraseña le pilla en medio de la reunion y cuando sale de ella ya no tiene acceso a nada.

Asi que si quieres cubrirte las espaldas, reune las pruebas ahora que la marea esta baja, no cuando suba la marea


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Montar algo para que? Si lo que más me gusta es no hacer nada ..



Para jubilarte a los 45, por ejemplo?


----------



## euriborfree (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> ÚTIMA HORA!!!!!
> 
> Me acaba de responder *mi responsable en el cliente* con lo siguiente, ha cambiado algunas cosas por motivos obvios.
> 
> ...



ve guardando copia de todo lo que estimes que puedas necesitar, se avecinan cambios y tu no sabes cuales son, el mensaje que te han mandado es demasiado.

Y un detalle, dices que te tocas las narices a dos manos, que apenas trabajas, pues eso es muy malo porque significa que te necesitan poco, es muy malo que un jefe o cliente que no te necesite, tarde o temprano se dara cuenta de ello.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> no hace falta meterse en berenjenales, simplemente ir haciendo los deberes en silencio
> 
> Tu te vas guardando cada email, cada papel, y tienes en cuenta los detalles comentados en este hilo cuando tengas que escribir un correo electronico, no porque tengas la firme intencion de hacerlo, sino mas bien para tener la artilleria preparada el dia que te quieran hacer el lio.
> 
> ...



Dices exportar esos datos a un USB y guardarlos en mi casa? Y si me pillan?


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Para jubilarte a los 45, por ejemplo?



Ya he comentado que soy ya FI del FIRE...es decir...libre económicamente. Ya me puedo jubilar si me da la gana sin depender ni de paguitas ni de pensiones públicas para el resto de mi vida.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> ve guardando copia de todo lo que estimes que puedas necesitar, se avecinan cambios y tu no sabes cuales son, el mensaje que te han mandado es demasiado.
> 
> Y un detalle, dices que te tocas las narices a dos manos, que apenas trabajas, pues eso es muy malo porque significa que te necesitan poco, es muy malo que un jefe o cliente que no te necesite, tarde o temprano se dara cuenta de ello.



Qué piensas, que me van a echar?


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Qué piensas, que me van a echar?



pues hombre, si no eres muy imprescindible (y parece que no) y te pones estupendo pidiendo mejores condiciones... No debería extrañarte que en la próxima limpieza étnica te vayas a la calle.

Lo que has hecho es una bonita forma de ponerse la diana en la sien.

Mira lo que hizo Florentino con Cristiano Ronaldo. No lo hizo por él, lo hizo para que no le toquen los cojones todos los demás. Contigo puede pasar lo mismo.


----------



## euriborfree (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Dices exportar esos datos a un USB y guardarlos en mi casa? Y si me pillan?



no habias dicho que teletrabajas? pues si teletrabajas estas accediendo al correo desde tu casa, una vez leido lo guardas donde quieras, configurate el cliente de correo para que se descargue los mensajes y aunque uses imap y los dejes en el servidor, tengas tu una copia.
¿y quien te va a pillar en tu casa?


----------



## euriborfree (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Qué piensas, que me van a echar?



pienso que se avecina un cambio y es mejor estar prevenido, que carnica y cliente no estan velando por tus intereses sino por los suyos, asi que no estaria de mas que tu velaras por los tuyos, en su mensaje hay muchas letras pero poca sustancia, tu has pedido informacion concreta (el contrato) y su respuesta es en parte una evasiva a esa peticion


----------



## ueee3 (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Dices exportar esos datos a un USB y guardarlos en mi casa? Y si me pillan?



¿Pero cómo te van a pillar? Incluo me planteo si puedes ir a lo vago y ni pendrive ni descargar correo ni nada, reenviártelo a una cuenta privada tuya. Que sí, que deja rastro, pero, ¿sería ilegal? No sé.

Tampoco sé si en un juicio admitirían como prueba correos descargados, pero bueno.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> pues hombre, si no eres muy imprescindible (y parece que no) y te pones estupendo pidiendo mejores condiciones... No debería extrañarte que en la próxima limpieza étnica te vayas a la calle.
> 
> Lo que has hecho es una bonita forma de ponerse la diana en la sien.
> 
> Mira lo que hizo Florentino con Cristiano Ronaldo. No lo hizo por él, lo hizo para que no le toquen los cojones todos los demás. Contigo puede pasar lo mismo.



Te agradezco tus opiniones, pero eso no va a pasar....no me van a echar....que otra opción se te ocurre?


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> pienso que se avecina un cambio y es mejor estar prevenido, que carnica y cliente no estan velando por tus intereses sino por los suyos, asi que no estaria de mas que tu velaras por los tuyos, en su mensaje hay muchas letras pero poca sustancia, tu has pedido informacion concreta (el contrato) y su respuesta es en parte una evasiva a esa peticion



Correcto. Se te ve curtido. 

Sinceramente... pongo la mano en el fuego que NO me van a echar... por cosas que ya he explicado en este hilo.


Por lo tanto, vamos a fantasear con esta repuesta con muchas palabras pero con evasivas y poca.substancia.

Hacerme el cliente de plantilla ? También creo que descartado a estas alturas, por sus políticas generales y además a mí tampoco me compensa con 13 años de antigüedad en la carnica...me tendrían que triplicar el sueldo.

Proponerme de falso autónomo? Descartado también...saben que no voy a aceptar...por lo de antes...no voy a perder la antigüedad por hacerme autónomo.

Qué más queda? Qué el cliente pague más a la carnica...y la carnica me suba unas migajas? 


La verdad que me ha dejado intrigado con lo de... "es un proceso complicado y entra
el nivel jurídico.."


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Te agradezco tus opiniones, pero eso no va a pasar....no me van a echar....que otra opción se te ocurre?



No te van a echar porque....


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> En la cárnica no tengo contrato indefinido, es por obra y servicio...en lugar de 33 días son 12 de indemnizacion, creo.
> 
> Pero vamos, el fondo es el mismo. El cliente no querrá meterme en plantilla por los inconvenientes de la ley laboral.



Después de 12 años y en la situación actual????

Eres indefinido.


----------



## Silluzollope (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> ÚTIMA HORA!!!!!
> 
> Me acaba de responder *mi responsable en el cliente* con lo siguiente, ha cambiado algunas cosas por motivos obvios.
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo bastante claro. Quieren meterte en plantilla pero el acuerdo que tienen con la cárnica implica no tocar a sus trabajadores. De ahí que el dpto jurídico se meta por medio y haya que tratarlo con la cárnica.
Yo he visto un par de casos y acaban regular. Lo más probable es que te ofrezcan meterte en plantilla, cobrando más que ahora pero mucho menos que si fueras autónomo, y a cambio vas a perder los 13 de antigüedad en la empresa. Ahí tendrás que ver si te compensa o no. 
Y si es que no te compensa, a ver que pasa después, porque el cliente estará chinado de que despues de negociar el fichaje te eches atras, y la cárnica también por pedir más pasta y revolucionar el gallinero y te pueden ofer una modificación sustancial de contrato, 20 días por año de indemnizacion y a la puta calle.. Ándate con ojo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Oct 2022)

de hecho si las negociaciones no salen bien vas a ser un cadáver. Si te dicen que nones y te la envainas y te quedas, el cliente y la cárnica sabrán que no estás conforme y que es posible que te largues y te pondrán en la lista de futuribles para la próxima limpieza.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Yo lo veo bastante claro. Quieren meterte en plantilla pero el acuerdo que tienen con la cárnica implica no tocar a sus trabajadores. De ahí que el dpto jurídico se meta por medio y haya que tratarlo con la cárnica.
> Yo he visto un par de casos y acaban regular. Lo más probable es que te ofrezcan meterte en plantilla, cobrando más que ahora pero mucho menos que si fueras autónomo, y a cambio vas a perder los 13 de antigüedad en la empresa. Ahí tendrás que ver si te compensa o no.
> Y si es que no te compensa, a ver que pasa después, porque el cliente estará chinado de que despues de negociar el fichaje te eches atras, y la cárnica también por pedir más pasta y revolucionar el gallinero y te pueden ofer una modificación sustancial de contrato, 20 días por año de indemnizacion y a la puta calle.. Ándate con ojo.



Tiene también sentido lo que dices, seguro que hay alguna cláusula de esas ...hace 10 años hubiera perdido el culo porque me metieran en plantilla....pero ahora no sé yo... De todas maneras imaginemos la situación;

El cliente que es muy potente ha estado consultando el caso con el mejor despacho de abogados y rescinde el contrato con la carnica ...la carnica que me había contratado hace 13 años para ese cliente exclusivamente( así está estipulado en mi contrato) tendría que echarme con la indemnización de 45/33 dias, no?
Y después....el cliente me contrataría directamente 

Suena bien? Ponle pegas...


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Tiene también sentido lo que dices, seguro que hay alguna cláusula de esas ...hace 10 años hubiera perdido el culo porque me metieran en plantilla....pero ahora no sé yo... De todas maneras imaginemos la situación;
> 
> El cliente que es muy potente ha estado consultando el caso con el mejor despacho de abogados y rescinde el contrato con la carnica ...la carnica que me había contratado hace 13 años para ese cliente exclusivamente( así está estipulado en mi contrato) tendría que echarme con la indemnización de 45/33 dias, no?
> Y después....el cliente me contrataría directamente
> ...



Pega: por qué iba a hacer eso la cárnica?? para perder un cliente, pagar una indemnización y perder un curri?


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> No te van a echar porque....



Está claro que si no eres funcivago pueden echarte en cualquier momento, pero en este caso;

El cliente tiene trabajo a expuertas para esta década y más allá.
Yo tengo un knowhow en el cliente de 13 años y más de 20 en el sector.
Soy precindible pero tampoco aprieto tornillos y una chaval nuevo espabilado que cubra mi puesto...igual no llega a un nivel parecido de productividad ni en 2 años.
etc...

Me pongo en los zapatos de mi responsable de cliente y sería esa la última opción de la lista, creo.


----------



## Silluzollope (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Tiene también sentido lo que dices, seguro que hay alguna cláusula de esas ...hace 10 años hubiera perdido el culo porque me metieran en plantilla....pero ahora no sé yo... De todas maneras imaginemos la situación;
> 
> El cliente que es muy potente ha estado consultando el caso con el mejor despacho de abogados y rescinde el contrato con la carnica ...la carnica que me había contratado hace 13 años para ese cliente exclusivamente( así está estipulado en mi contrato) tendría que echarme con la indemnización de 45/33 dias, no?
> Y después....el cliente me contrataría directamente
> ...



El cliente va a decir a la cárnica: ¿cuánto cuesta romper nuestro contrato?. La carnica dirá X, y si a la empresa le viene bien pagarán la compensación que sea y a ti te dirán oye Urano, te ofrecemos quedarte en plantilla y te damos tanto al año, porque en el cliente asumen que tú no les vas a decir que no si se meten en ese berenjenal por ti. Ahí lo de tus 13 años de antigüedad en la cárnica va a dar igual y olvídate de indemnizaciones, es una oferta de trabajo y si te interesa te toca irte de la otra, a la cárnica no le interesa despedirte y palmar pasta contigo.

Si a la empresa le resulta muy caro rescindir, pues te dirán que lo sienten mucho, que la cárnica no traga y que te quedas como estas. Mientras que en la carnica estarán pensando en un plan B por si te largas. Desconfía si te ponen un compañero


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Está claro que si no eres funcivago pueden echarte en cualquier momento, pero en este caso;
> 
> El cliente tiene trabajo a expuertas para esta década y más allá.
> Yo tengo un knowhow en el cliente de 13 años y más de 20 en el sector.
> ...



Creo que te estás sobrevalorando.

Pero bueno, el ordago ya está echado, así que tanto da.


----------



## Silluzollope (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Está claro que si no eres funcivago pueden echarte en cualquier momento, pero en este caso;
> 
> El cliente tiene trabajo a expuertas para esta década y más allá.
> Yo tengo un knowhow en el cliente de 13 años y más de 20 en el sector.
> ...



Jamás te fíes de esto, sobre todo si como dices tú trabajo te lleva poco tiempo de tu jornada laboral. Pondrán a otro que seguramente al principio tenga que estar las 8 horas currando _de verdad _pero el trabajo seguramente acabe saliendo adelante aunque sea a trancas y barrancas. Cuanto más grande es la empresa, menos se notan los huecos de los que se van.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> El cliente va a decir a la cárnica: ¿cuánto cuesta romper nuestro contrato?. La carnica dirá X, y si a la empresa le viene bien pagarán la compensación que sea y a ti te dirán oye Urano, te ofrecemos quedarte en plantilla y te damos tanto al año, porque en el cliente asumen que tú no les vas a decir que no si se meten en ese berenjenal por ti. Ahí lo de tus 13 años de antigüedad en la cárnica va a dar igual y olvídate de indemnizaciones, es una oferta de trabajo y si te interesa te toca irte de la otra, a la cárnica no le interesa despedirte y palmar pasta contigo.
> 
> Si a la empresa le resulta muy caro rescindir, pues te dirán que lo sienten mucho, que la cárnica no traga y que te quedas como estas. Mientras que en la carnica estarán pensando en un plan B por si te largas. Desconfía si te ponen un compañero



Tiene sentido. Qué te parece este otro dato;

La carnica me contrató por obra y servicio hace 13 años(12 días)...y resulta que ahora por arte del gobierno...soy indefinido(45/33 dias).

Como lo encajas en todo esto?


----------



## Silluzollope (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Tiene sentido. Qué te parece este otro dato;
> 
> La carnica me contrató por obra y servicio hace 13 años(12 días)...y resulta que ahora por arte del gobierno...soy indefinido(45/33 dias).
> 
> Como lo encajas en todo esto?



Si hacen lo que yo he dicho, no cambia nada. El cliente llegará a un acuerdo con tu empresa del que tú no tienes por qué saber nada, tu solo sabras que te van a hacer una oferta de trabajo y te dirán que la cárnica no pone pegas si la aceptas.
Si aceptas, te tocará mandar la carta de renuncia a la cárnica porque eres tú el que te vas a otra empresa, ellos no te van a despedir.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Jamás te fíes de esto, sobre todo si como dices tú trabajo te lleva poco tiempo de tu jornada laboral. Pondrán a otro que seguramente al principio tenga que estar las 8 horas currando _de verdad _pero el trabajo seguramente acabe saliendo adelante aunque sea a trancas y barrancas. Cuanto más grande es la empresa, menos se notan los huecos de los que se van.



Correcto también.

Lo de las empresas de miles de trabajadores es de flipar...hay un núcleo duro de gente trabajadora y con talento que yo estimo no más del 20% y que tiran realmente del carro en cuanto a mantener competitivo el negocio a décadas vista...y luego está el resto...que cumplen el expediente...y si ya tienen su antigüedad con su blindaje ya ni se preocupan de cumplirlo y ni de disimularlo


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Correcto también.
> 
> Lo de las empresas de miles de trabajadores es de flipar...hay un núcleo duro de gente trabajadora y con talento que yo estimo no más del 20% y que tiran realmente del carro en cuanto a mantener competitivo el negocio a décadas vista...y luego está el resto...que cumplen el expediente...y si ya tienen su antigüedad con su blindaje ya ni se preocupan de cumplirlo y ni de disimularlo



Eso es así en cualquier empresa grande del mundo.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Creo que te estás sobrevalorando.
> 
> Pero bueno, el ordago ya está echado, así que tanto da.




Es posible...pero ya te digo...si fuese yo el responsable no despediría a Urano ahora ..que dentro de un año hay otra pandemia....me callo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Es posible...pero ya te digo...si fuese yo el responsable no despediría a Urano ahora ..que dentro de un año hay otra pandemia....me callo.



mira, no conozco a nadie que considere que trabaja menos que la media en su empresa, que se crea más tonto que la mayoría o que piense que en su curro es más prescindible de lo que realmente es.

Sin más, buena suerte.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Si hacen lo que yo he dicho, no cambia nada. El cliente llegará a un acuerdo con tu empresa del que tú no tienes por qué saber nada, tu solo sabras que te van a hacer una oferta de trabajo y te dirán que la cárnica no pone pegas si la aceptas.
> Si aceptas, te tocará mandar la carta de renuncia a la cárnica porque eres tú el que te vas a otra empresa, ellos no te van a despedir.



Te daba ese dato porque la carnica puede poner menos pegas a rescindir el contrato ...ahora con Urano tenemos un marrón pueden decir ...si le tenemos que despedir un día con más de 20 años de antigüedad...mejor le dejamos libre aunque dejemos de ganar ahora ...

Y eso el equipo jurídico del cliente lo sabe y jugará con eso ...entiendo.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

Y estaba pensando yo...que cosas tienen estás leyes laborales rígidas heredadas del franquismo...este hilo en USA/UK no se daría, no?


----------



## 2 años (28 Oct 2022)

Pues son unas leyes todo lo rigidas que quieras pero bien que te estás aferrando a tu indemnización por 13 años.

Imagínate que te dan la patada en el culo con una mano delante y otra detrás.

Aquí los únicos problemas son que tú ahora no quieres perder la indemnización (ni los privilegios como poder ponerte malo, vacaciones etc etc propios de ser asalariado) y las clausulas que pueda tener (y no lo sabemos) tu consultora con el cliente.

Por lo demás ese mundo liberal que tú pareces ansiar, lo tienes muy a mano, te despides de tu consultora, te haces autónomo renunciando a las rigidas legislaciones laborales heredadas del franquismo y a remar!


----------



## OvEr0n (28 Oct 2022)

Nadie ha metido la variable de que alguien del cliente este haciendo el egipcio o es colega del charcutero? Porque esa variable lo cambia todo y suele ser algo bastante comun.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Nadie ha metido la variable de que alguien del cliente este haciendo el egipcio o es colega del charcutero? Porque esa variable lo cambia todo y suele ser algo bastante comun.



En este caso en concreto creo que es descartable.


----------



## Silluzollope (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Y estaba pensando yo...que cosas tienen estás leyes laborales rígidas heredadas del franquismo...este hilo en USA/UK no se daría, no?



En UK si, allí no es tan facil echar a alguien. En USA te darían una caja de cartón para guardar tus cosas acompañado del segurata y hasta luego.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

2 años dijo:


> Pues son unas leyes todo lo rigidas que quieras pero bien que te estás aferrando a tu indemnización por 13 años.
> 
> Imagínate que te dan la patada en el culo con una mano delante y otra detrás.
> 
> ...



Si no me saldría el dinero ya por las orejas me iría a USA/UK sin dudarlo...te crees tú que me iba a quedar en este estercolero madrugando para que me roben más del 50 % para mantener a millones de parásitos? 

Y me voy a aferrar todo lo que pueda, no lo dudes..a los mafiosos no les voy a perdonar ni un euro.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> En UK si, allí no es tan facil echar a alguien. En USA te darían una caja de cartón para guardar tus cosas acompañado del segurata y hasta luego.



Pensaba que UK era algo diferente al estado parásito de la Europa continental.


----------



## 2 años (28 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Si no me saldría el dinero ya por las orejas me iría a USA/UK sin dudarlo...te crees tú que me iba a quedar en este estercolero madrugando para que me roben más del 50 % para mantener a millones de parásitos?
> 
> Y me voy a aferrar todo lo que pueda, no lo dudes..a los mafiosos no les voy a perdonar ni un euro.



Ya ya, pues eso...


----------



## Waterman (28 Oct 2022)

Si el cliente paga a tu empresa 30 euros la hora tampoco te creas que tienes mucho margen de mejora

Mirate desde el minuto 18:20


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Si el cliente paga a tu empresa 30 euros la hora tampoco te creas que tienes mucho margen de mejora
> 
> Mirate desde el minuto 18:20



Interesante, gracias.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

2 años dijo:


> Ya ya, pues eso...



Iendo al tema...que crees que ha querido decirme el cliente?

"...nuestro Departamento de Compras está ya con ello Urano , Y lo tratará en breve con tu
Carnica. Es un proceso complicado y entra
el nivel jurídico, por lo que se está alargando
un poco.Te dirán algo en cuanto menos te lo esperes.Feliz puente, y gracias por tu dedicación y entrega."


Como me digan que me hacen de plantilla pierdo los 13 años de indemnización


----------



## 2 años (28 Oct 2022)

Ya te digo yo que la cárnica va a hacer todo lo que pueda para no pagarte esos 13 años.
Tendrás que pelearlos en un juzgado.


----------



## urano (28 Oct 2022)

2 años dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que la cárnica va a hacer todo lo que pueda para no pagarte esos 13 años.
> Tendrás que pelearlos en un juzgado.



El tema es...como me ha dicho un forero más arriba...que si el cliente me invita a entrar en plantilla(después de llegar a un acuerdo con la carnica) voy a ser yo el que tenga que irme de la carnica, no? Y ni juzgados ni gaitas.


----------



## euriborfree (29 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Correcto. Se te ve curtido.
> 
> Sinceramente... pongo la mano en el fuego que NO me van a echar... por cosas que ya he explicado en este hilo.
> 
> ...



Respecto a lo de curtido, casi toda mi vida laboral he sido autonomo, no estoy curtido en estos temas, no al menos desde el lado del trabajador, pero no tengo empleados (soy freelance)

No se por donde te puedan salir, pero lo del "nivel juridico" se me ocurre que estan viendo la forma de romper su contrato con la carnica, ¿para que otra cosa podrian estar revisando el contrato? No revisas un contrato con cuyas clausulas estas de acuerdo y no buscas romper ni modificar, y desde luego complicarse con el departamento juridico para no cambiar nada o para beneficio ajeno (el tuyo) no me cuadra con mi experiencia vital, en que al final todo el mundo mira primero por su culo

Aqui solo tu sabes lo que has hablado con ellos, si saben que no quieres irte de la carnica y perder esos 13 años de antigüedad, seria un problema si ellos estuvieran actuando pensando que te vas a hacer falso autonomo por un malentendido.

En este punto del hilo ya ando un poco perdido, si no buscas ponerte como freelance para ellos ni tienen intencion de ponerte en plantilla ¿cual es tu objetivo y el de ellos en este momento?


----------



## urano (29 Oct 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Respecto a lo de curtido, casi toda mi vida laboral he sido autonomo, no estoy curtido en estos temas, no al menos desde el lado del trabajador, pero no tengo empleados (soy freelance)
> 
> No se por donde te puedan salir, pero lo del "nivel juridico" se me ocurre que estan viendo la forma de romper su contrato con la carnica, ¿para que otra cosa podrian estar revisando el contrato? No revisas un contrato con cuyas clausulas estas de acuerdo y no buscas romper ni modificar, y desde luego complicarse con el departamento juridico para no cambiar nada o para beneficio ajeno (el tuyo) no me cuadra con mi experiencia vital, en que al final todo el mundo mira primero por su culo
> 
> ...



Buena pregunta, mi objetivo es cobrar bastante más, la del cliente ni idea...a principios de año me plantearon la idea de falso autónomo, que veían la necesidad de tener una relación ya directa conmigo deshaciéndose de la carnica...y los meses pasaron y no me volvieron a decir nada...y hace unas semanas volvimos a hablar de mi situación muy por encima( de manera espontánea y rapida en un encontronazo de pasillo, literal) y les dejé claro que eso de falso autónomo no lo veía...que lleva en la carnica ya 13 años con un contrato indefinido(gracias Yoli  ) y pasarme de autónomo ni de flay...y me contestaron.."si es normal, la seguridad de cuenta ajena,etc ...estamos mirando una solución que sea buena para todos, y bla, bla"

Y este lunes volví a insistir sobre mi situación por mail al cliente para que me ayudaran presionando a la carnica para que me ajusten el salario...y la respuesta la he recibido esta tarde con lo que habéis ya leído.

Cabe señalar que en ningún momento ha salido de mi boca ni de la de ellos el tema de hacerme de plantilla.

Estos son los datos objetivos del culebrón de este 2022


----------



## LuismarpIe (29 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Buena pregunta, mi objetivo es cobrar bastante más, la del cliente ni idea...a principios de año me plantearon la idea de falso autónomo, que veían la necesidad de tener una relación ya directa conmigo deshaciéndose de la carnica...y los meses pasaron y no me volvieron a decir nada...y hace unas semanas volvimos a hablar de mi situación muy por encima( de manera espontánea y rapida en un encontronazo de pasillo, literal) y les dejé claro que eso de falso autónomo no lo veía...que lleva en la carnica ya 13 años con un contrato indefinido(gracias Yoli  ) y pasarme de autónomo ni de flay...y me contestaron.."si es normal, la seguridad de cuenta ajena,etc ...estamos mirando una solución que sea buena para todos, y bla, bla"
> 
> Y este lunes volví a insistir sobre mi situación por mail al cliente para que me ayudaran presionando a la carnica para que me ajusten el salario...y la respuesta la he recibido esta tarde con lo que habéis ya leído.
> 
> ...



Si les interesaras de verdad te harían de su plantilla. Lo de falso autónomo suena a trampantojo para quitarte de en medio sin pagarte el finiquito.

Como te digo los que he conocido que se han lanzado a la piscina de ir de autónomos, a la larga se han estampado. Rara vez es sostenible.


----------



## urano (29 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Si les interesaras de verdad te harían de su plantilla. Lo de falso autónomo suena a trampantojo para quitarte de en medio sin pagarte el finiquito.
> 
> Como te digo los que he conocido que se han lanzado a la piscina de ir de autónomos, a la larga se han estampado. Rara vez es sostenible.



Lo de autónomos descartado.....las 2 opciones;

En la carnica poco aumento de sueldo pero mantengo la antigüedad.

De plantilla... buena subida de sueldo pero pierdo antigüedad y el futuro pastizal por despido...pero gano al entrar en una empresa con fuertes sindicatos y con perspectivas de buenas prejubilaciones.

Ahora mismo no sabría decidirme


----------



## urano (29 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> El cliente va a decir a la cárnica: ¿cuánto cuesta romper nuestro contrato?. La carnica dirá X, y si a la empresa le viene bien pagarán la compensación que sea y a ti te dirán oye Urano, te ofrecemos quedarte en plantilla y te damos tanto al año, porque en el cliente asumen que tú no les vas a decir que no si se meten en ese berenjenal por ti. Ahí lo de tus 13 años de antigüedad en la cárnica va a dar igual y olvídate de indemnizaciones, es una oferta de trabajo y si te interesa te toca irte de la otra, a la cárnica no le interesa despedirte y palmar pasta contigo.
> 
> Si a la empresa le resulta muy caro rescindir, pues te dirán que lo sienten mucho, que la cárnica no traga y que te quedas como estas. Mientras que en la carnica estarán pensando en un plan B por si te largas. Desconfía si te ponen un compañero




Tiene sentido....pero un detalle....yo nunca le he dicho al cliente que quiero ser de plantilla...yo solo le he comentado a ver si me puede ayudar para que la carnica me suba el sueldo.

No me han preguntado si estaría dispuesto a renunciar a los 13 años de antigüedad en la carnica por ejemplo, ni me han hablado de posibles nuevas cantidades....no se...muy opaco todo.

Ademas este cliente suele meter ya en plantilla a los chavales jóvenes que son los lumbreras de su promocion, etc....pero gente ya madura es muy extraño, a no ser que seas un cerebrito que se lo quites a la competencia, que no es mi caso.

Podría ser que lo del "tema juridico" haga referencia a otros propósitos?


----------



## 2 años (29 Oct 2022)

Pues no sé pero no sé si eres consciente que al pedirle al cliente de tu cárnica que te ayuden a que te aumenten el sueldo lo que en realidad estabas pidiendo es que tú cárnica se lleve menos por ti (y el cliente pague lo mismo) o que tú cliente pague más por ti y la cárnica se lleve lo mismo que se lleva ahora.


----------



## urano (29 Oct 2022)

2 años dijo:


> Pues no sé pero no sé si eres consciente que al pedirle al cliente de tu cárnica que te ayuden a que te aumenten el sueldo lo que en realidad estabas pidiendo es que tú cárnica se lleve menos por ti (y el cliente pague lo mismo) o que tú cliente pague más por ti y la cárnica se lleve lo mismo que se lleva ahora.



Exacto, buena comprensión lectora.
Entonces mi pregunta, es necesario un "equipo jurídico complejo" para ejecutar eso que has planteado?


----------



## urano (29 Oct 2022)

Qué bien me vendría en mi situación la *mochila austriaca*, sabéis de lo que hablo?


----------



## urano (31 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Lo de autónomos descartado.....las 2 opciones;
> 
> En la carnica poco aumento de sueldo pero mantengo la antigüedad.
> 
> ...



Ok


----------



## euriborfree (31 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Qué bien me vendría en mi situación la *mochila austriaca*, sabéis de lo que hablo?



claro, tu indemnizacion estaria dentro de la mochila y seguiria dentro al cambiar de empresa


----------



## urano (1 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> claro, tu indemnizacion estaria dentro de la mochila y seguiria dentro al cambiar de empresa




Y eso haría un mercado más dinámico beneficiando a todos...porque no le interesa a la mafia política implantarlo?


----------



## thermoshit15 (2 Nov 2022)

En mi opinión:

Para la cárnica eres un lastre, hiperespecializado en procesos y tecnología de un cliente con lo cual serás dificilmente recolocable a otros lugares. Si te fueses al cliente te pondría literalmente un lazo de regalo. Por otro lado, el cliente te quiere por el conocimiento que has adquirido durante este tiempo, aunque sabe que has hecho tope ya en tu carrera profesional y que tienes la etiqueta de pseudo-funcionario. En el evento de un cambio de tecnología - que sucederá - tendrás todas las papeletas para ser de los primeros en salir; por eso el falso autonomo.

Yo me iria al cliente y pasará de esos 13 años de antiguedad. Al final tu consultora puede deshacerse de ti en cualquier momento - yo lo he visto muchas veces en mi carrera profesional - y estarás con el culo al aire. No es dificil para RRHH mirar donde vives y buscarte un proyecto a tomar por culo, incluso a pérdidas para la consultora para quemarte miserablemente y forzar que te marches de motu propio. Ve pensando en reciclarte o buscar cambio de carrera profesional, estás viejo y cada vez los problemas serán mucho más evidentes y preocupantes en un mundo hipercompetitivo con jovenes nativos digitales que te dan literalmente 1000 vueltas en el contexto actual.


----------



## urano (2 Nov 2022)

thermoshit15 dijo:


> En mi opinión:
> 
> Para la cárnica eres un lastre, hiperespecializado en procesos y tecnología de un cliente con lo cual serás dificilmente recolocable a otros lugares. Si te fueses al cliente te pondría literalmente un lazo de regalo. Por otro lado, el cliente te quiere por el conocimiento que has adquirido durante este tiempo, aunque sabe que has hecho tope ya en tu carrera profesional y que tienes la etiqueta de pseudo-funcionario. En el evento de un cambio de tecnología - que sucederá - tendrás todas las papeletas para ser de los primeros en salir; por eso el falso autonomo.
> 
> Yo me iria al cliente y pasará de esos 13 años de antiguedad. Al final tu consultora puede deshacerse de ti en cualquier momento - yo lo he visto muchas veces en mi carrera profesional - y estarás con el culo al aire. No es dificil para RRHH mirar donde vives y buscarte un proyecto a tomar por culo, incluso a pérdidas para la consultora para quemarte miserablemente y forzar que te marches de motu propio. Ve pensando en reciclarte o buscar cambio de carrera profesional, estás viejo y cada vez los problemas serán mucho más evidentes y preocupantes en un mundo hipercompetitivo con jovenes nativos digitales que te dan literalmente 1000 vueltas en el contexto actual.



Gracias por dar tu opinión!! Como se nota que ha terminado el puente y los foreros se aburren en sus trabajos jajaja

Por partes, empezando por lo último.


Si hubieras leido el hilo sabrías que soy libre económicamente, no necesito ya vender mi tiempo para vivir holgadamente incluso.
El contrato con la carnica específica que estoy contratado para ESE cliente en el sitio TAL.


----------



## Silluzollope (2 Nov 2022)

thermoshit15 dijo:


> mucho más evidentes y preocupantes en un mundo hipercompetitivo con jovenes nativos digitales que te dan literalmente 1000 vueltas en el contexto actual.



Me descojono de los “nativos digitales”. El 90% de los menores de 25 años no sabe mucho más que abrirse una cuenta de Instagram o bajarse una app.


----------



## Rextor88 (2 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> ... mañana lunes para que me suba el sueldo al límite de lo que factura al cliente por mi?
> 
> Fui contratado hace 13 sños para estar en el mismo cliente...y ya se me han hinchado los cojones de que me roben lo que es mío doblemente...la carnica y el estado. Ser falso autónomo no es la solución.
> 
> ...



Otro que se va al paro en breve. ¿No sabes lo que es un despido procedente falso? La empresa se puede inventar lo que quiera y vas a la calle sin un duro. Parecéis nuevos. Eso es porque no habéis visto la realidad de los juzgados de lo social en este país. Si estás montándotelo ya algo por tu cuenta, yo me dedicaría más a ello porque como si te pones en contra de tu empresa y encima metiendo al cliente por medio en tus movidas, vas fuera sí o sí.


----------



## urano (2 Nov 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Me descojono de los “nativos digitales”. El 90% de los menores de 25 años no sabe mucho más que abrirse una cuenta de Instagram o bajarse una app.



No le contesté pero eso mismo pensé yo...al menos en mi entorno el nivel medio de la chavaleria es patético.


----------



## urano (2 Nov 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Otro que se va al paro en breve. ¿No sabes lo que es un despido procedente falso? La empresa se puede inventar lo que quiera y vas a la calle sin un duro. Parecéis nuevos. Eso es porque no habéis visto la realidad de los juzgados de lo social en este país. Si estás montándotelo ya algo por tu cuenta, yo me dedicaría más a ello porque como si te pones en contra de tu empresa y encima metiendo al cliente por medio en tus movidas, vas fuera sí o sí.



Ok, gracias por tu opinión.

Pero no me aportas valor, a ignorados.


----------



## Rextor88 (2 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Ok, gracias por tu opinión.
> 
> Pero no me aportas valor, a ignorados.



A tragar semen ruso hijo de puta


----------



## peptroc (2 Nov 2022)

Si te vas a Autónomos también tendrás que facturarle y pagar tu irpf e iva... con lo que no te interesaría por ese poco aumento por ejemplo de 2000 a 3000.. 
Cómo tendrás pocos gastos El iva te lo pagan y lo ingresarás a Hacienda prácticamente íntegro.... 
Y el irpf cuenta un 20% de esos 3000 de base imponible facturados..., con lo que pagarías en este ejemplo 600 euros. Ahora paga autónomos también, con lo que te quedaría miseria....


----------



## urano (2 Nov 2022)

peptroc dijo:


> Si te vas a Autónomos también tendrás que facturarle y pagar tu irpf e iva... con lo que no te interesaría por ese poco aumento por ejemplo de 2000 a 3000..
> Cómo tendrás pocos gastos El iva te lo pagan y lo ingresarás a Hacienda prácticamente íntegro....
> Y el irpf cuenta un 20% de esos 3000 de base imponible facturados..., con lo que pagarías en este ejemplo 600 euros. Ahora paga autónomos también, con lo que te quedaría miseria....



Falso autónomo descartado, si...ya lo sabe el cliente.


----------



## urano (4 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> ... mañana lunes para que me suba el sueldo al límite de lo que factura al cliente por mi?
> 
> Fui contratado hace 13 sños para estar en el mismo cliente...y ya se me han hinchado los cojones de que me roben lo que es mío doblemente...la carnica y el estado. Ser falso autónomo no es la solución.
> 
> ...



Estaba yo pensando en la frase.... "te dirán algo cuando menos te lo esperes"

A quien creéis que se refiere...a RRHH del cliente o de la Carnica?

Gracias.


----------



## euriborfree (4 Nov 2022)

no te han dicho nada nuevo en toda la semana?


----------



## urano (4 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> no te han dicho nada nuevo en toda la semana?



Nada...bueno, miento. Me explico.

Antes de que el cliente se involucrase con ese mensaje "misterioso" que os he puesto....hace unas semanas yo mismo me puse en contacto con la carnica(enviando un mail a mi responsable técnico con copia al responsable comercial) para comentarles..."oye, que pasa con lo mío"... y esta semana me han estado llamando al móvil pero yo no les he cogido.

He obrado bien?

Gracias.


----------



## euriborfree (4 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Nada...bueno, miento. Me explico.
> 
> Antes de que el cliente se involucrase con ese mensaje "misterioso" que os he puesto....hace unas semanas yo mismo me puse en contacto con la carnica(enviando un mail a mi responsable técnico con copia al responsable comercial) para comentarles..."oye, que pasa con lo mío"... y esta semana me han estado llamando al móvil pero yo no les he cogido.
> 
> ...



yo creo que deberias haber cogido el telefono, no has obrado bien, si no pudiste coger la llamada deberias haber devuelto la llamada, que iban a decirte algo "de lo tuyo"


----------



## urano (4 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> yo creo que deberias haber cogido el telefono, no has obrado bien, si no pudiste coger la llamada deberias haber devuelto la llamada, que iban a decirte algo "de lo tuyo"



Ok, el lunes les llamo...a ver lo que me cuentan...a ver si les ha pegado un "toque" el cliente y me van a subir el sueldo hasta donde yo quiero 

De todas formas, si el cliente me querría meter en plantilla no debería ponerse en contacto su RRHH conmigo directamente?


----------



## euriborfree (4 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Ok, el lunes les llamo...a ver lo que me cuentan...a ver si les ha pegado un "toque" el cliente y me van a subir el sueldo hasta donde yo quiero
> 
> De todas formas, si el cliente me querría meter en plantilla no debería ponerse en contacto su RRHH conmigo directamente?



es que son 2 cosas diferentes.

Que te suba el sueldo tu carnica es una cosa
Que el cliente te meta en plantilla es justo lo contrario, que te vayas de la carnica.

Pero si no les llamas no sales de dudas y te vas a pasar el fin de semana con la duda encima


----------



## urano (4 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> es que son 2 cosas diferentes.
> 
> Que te suba el sueldo tu carnica es una cosa
> Que el cliente te meta en plantilla es justo lo contrario, que te vayas de la carnica.
> ...



Sinceramente... con la carnica NO quiero saber nada...nunca se han preocupado por mi más que para poner el cazo en estos 13 años...y si me van a subir el sueldo serán migajas...yo lo que quiero es recibir la llamada del cliente, que es el que PAGA y me tiene "cautivo" en la carnica, para conocer sus intenciones definitivas.


----------



## urano (5 Nov 2022)

Up


----------



## euriborfree (5 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Up



llevo viendo que durante toda la semana has estado subiendo el hilo artificialmente, borrando tu ultimo mensaje y republicandolo para tener una respuesta mas reciente y cosas asi.

La verdad es que en este punto hay poco mas que decir por nuestra parte, tu no tienes mas novedades y si la situación no presenta novedades desde tu lado es dificil que podamos aportar un punto de vista diferente al que ya hemos aportado, estas en una espera de acontecimientos y hasta que no se produzcan va a ser dificil que te digan algo muy diferente a lo que ya te han dicho unos y otros foreros.


----------



## urano (5 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> llevo viendo que durante toda la semana has estado subiendo el hilo artificialmente, borrando tu ultimo mensaje y republicandolo para tener una respuesta mas reciente y cosas asi.
> 
> La verdad es que en este punto hay poco mas que decir por nuestra parte, tu no tienes mas novedades y si la situación no presenta novedades desde tu lado es dificil que podamos aportar un punto de vista diferente al que ya hemos aportado, estas en una espera de acontecimientos y hasta que no se produzcan va a ser dificil que te digan algo muy diferente a lo que ya te han dicho unos y otros foreros.




Gracias, voy a esperar lo que me diga el cliente directamente...paso totalmente de la carnica.


----------



## euriborfree (5 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Gracias, voy a esperar lo que me diga el cliente directamente...paso totalmente de la carnica.



yo sin embargo creo que deberias haber cogido el telefono cuando te llamaron y tienes pendiente devolverles la llamada, algo te van a decir y es mejor que tengas esa informacion a no tenerla, yo no pasaria totalmente de la carnica


----------



## urano (5 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> yo sin embargo creo que deberias haber cogido el telefono cuando te llamaron y tienes pendiente devolverles la llamada, algo te van a decir y es mejor que tengas esa informacion a no tenerla, yo no pasaria totalmente de la carnica



Gracias por tu opinión.


----------



## urano (5 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> yo sin embargo creo que deberias haber cogido el telefono cuando te llamaron y tienes pendiente devolverles la llamada, algo te van a decir y es mejor que tengas esa informacion a no tenerla, yo no pasaria totalmente de la carnica




Por cierto, se me habia olvidado, cuando le devuelva la llamada a la carnica el lunes...le comento lo que me ha dicho el cliente? 

Recuerdo;

"...el Departamento de Compras está ya con ello Urano , Y lo tratará en breve con tu
Carnica. Es un proceso complicado y entra
el nivel jurídico, por lo que se está alargando
un poco.Te dirán algo en cuanto menos te lo esperes.Feliz puente, y gracias por tu dedicación y entrega."


----------



## euriborfree (5 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Por cierto, se me habia olvidado, cuando le devuelva la llamada a la carnica el lunes...le comento lo que me ha dicho el cliente?
> 
> Recuerdo;
> 
> ...



es un poco complicado responderte a eso, ¿saben ellos que estas tratando algo con el cliente directamente?
De todos modos creo que si ellos te llamaron tu tienes que estar mas interesado en recibir su mensaje que en darles tu otro mensaje mas


----------



## urano (5 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> es un poco complicado responderte a eso, ¿saben ellos que estas tratando algo con el cliente directamente?
> De todos modos creo que si ellos te llamaron tu tienes que estar mas interesado en recibir su mensaje que en darles tu otro mensaje mas



Respondiendo a la pregunta, no lo sé.

Según la respuesta del cliente que te he vuelto a pegar....el departamento de compras del cliente iba a hablar con la carnica.


----------



## Rovusthiano (8 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Si el cliente no te tira la caña, déjate de ostias y quédate donde estás.
> 
> Historia vieja como el tiempo. Niñato big four entra en cliente, 10 años después sabe lo que cobra la cárnica por él, es el rey del mambo en lo que hace y se siente gilipollas porque la cárnica se lo lleva crudo por un trabajo que hace él.
> 
> ...



Manolo Solutions cobra en un año lo que Manolo en Accenture cobraba en 10 años.


----------



## furia porcina (8 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Cómo ves ahora los acontecimientos?
> Lo de irme descartado(13 años de indefinido ya)...pero forzar a la carnica a que me page el máximo? Cómo lo harías en mi lugar?



Para que te pague el máximo tienes que decirles que te vas a otra empresa. No hay otra. A la cárnica le daría igual con tal de llevarse algo de margen y no quedar mal con un cliente al que le ha facturado 13 años.

Por otro lado tampoco te veo han valorado por el cliente. No se como en 13 años no te ha ofrecido ser fijo en su plantilla.


----------



## urano (12 Nov 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Manolo Solutions cobra en un año lo que Manolo en Accenture cobraba en 10 años.



Ok gracias.


----------



## urano (22 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> es un poco complicado responderte a eso, ¿saben ellos que estas tratando algo con el cliente directamente?
> De todos modos creo que si ellos te llamaron tu tienes que estar mas interesado en recibir su mensaje que en darles tu otro mensaje mas



Por fin he descolgado el tfno a la carnica...me dicen que solo me subirán el sueldo si lo repercuten al cliente en la renovación del contrato para el 2023 y que el departamento de compras del cliente les dirá que nanai.

Del cliente no sé nada....lo ultimo esto de hace 3 semanas

"...nuestro Departamento de Compras está ya con ello Urano , Y lo tratará en breve con tu
Carnica. Es un proceso complicado y entra
el nivel jurídico, por lo que se está alargando
un poco.Te dirán algo en cuanto menos te lo esperes.Feliz puente, y gracias por tu dedicación y entrega."

Como esto se confirme me voy a seguir tocando los huevos a dos manos, entiéndase...haciendo menos que lo justo ad infinitum.


----------



## urano (23 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Por fin he descolgado el tfno a la carnica...me dicen que solo me subirán el sueldo si lo repercuten al cliente en la renovación del contrato para el 2023 y que el departamento de compras del cliente les dirá que nanai.
> 
> Del cliente no sé nada....lo ultimo esto de hace 3 semanas
> 
> ...



Después de 1 día sin respuesta del cliente....


----------



## urano (24 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Después de 1 día sin respuesta del cliente....



Ahora hemos recibido un mail del responsable del cliente(a todo el área incluido plantilla y carnicas) para una comida de union la próxima semana( sin compromiso pone en el mail)


Qué hago?


----------



## euriborfree (24 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Ahora hemos recibido un mail del responsable del cliente(a todo el área incluido plantilla y carnicas) para una comida de union la próxima semana( sin compromiso pone en el mail)
> 
> 
> Qué hago?



¿Quien paga la cuenta?
Si paga la empresa vete, estos son mis consejos
-No bebas nada de alcohol, ni gota, el alcohol suelta la lengua y te conviene mas escuchar que hablar, que beban los demas y que hablen mas de la cuenta, eres esclavo de tus palabras y dueño de tus silencios. Mas de uno arruino su carrera por liarla en la cena de empresa.

-Sacate fotos en la cena de empresa, que se vea que estas ahi, no se si te serviran de algo en el futuro, pero mejor tener y no necesitar que necesitar y no tener. Esas fotos son para ti, si quieres compartirlas con tus compañeros eso ya dependera de tu deseos personales, que en las fotos salgas tu, pero tambien el personal de la empresa, que tu estes sentado a la mesa (no estabas de visita, tu tenias tu sitio en la mesa), que se vea el escenario de la orquesta (a las que iba yo habia hasta orquesta y un letrero con el nombre de la empresa, pues esa foto con ese cartel demuestra que la fiesta es de la empresa cliente)

Las fotos son por si un dia tienes que reclamar que estas en cesion ilegal de trabajadores, seria un detalle mas a aportar al juzgado, tu participas en los eventos sociales de la empresa cliente, no de la carnica, no es una prueba unica, sino un detalle mas a aportar junto a otras pruebas que tengas.

-No te dediques a presionar a tus jefes con tu asunto, pero tampoco evites el tema, hay conversaciones que salen solas sin necesidad de forzarlas.

-Cuida la dieta

no se me ocurre nada mas


----------



## urano (24 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> ¿Quien paga la cuenta?
> Si paga la empresa vete, estos son mis consejos
> -No bebas nada de alcohol, ni gota, el alcohol suelta la lengua y te conviene mas escuchar que hablar, que beban los demas y que hablen mas de la cuenta, eres esclavo de tus palabras y dueño de tus silencios. Mas de uno arruino su carrera por liarla en la cena de empresa.
> 
> ...



...gracias por los puntos...seguramente al final no vaya.

Respecto a lo de presionar con mi situación.

1. A la carnica ya le he dicho el martes que quiero 600 euros netos más al mes ..y me dice que la única opción es que en el nuevo contrato con el cliente del 2023 añadan esa cantidad...que ellos ya van muy justo de margenes.


2. Y el cliente que me dijo(hace 1 mes) que el departamento de compras iba a hablar con la carnica, que esto es largo, que temas jurídicos y bla bla...no sé nada.Le he mandado un mail recordatorio esta semana todavía sin respuesta.

Así está el tema....


----------



## euriborfree (24 Nov 2022)

Añado, en la foto que te saques sentado a la mesa, que se vea quien esta sentado a tu lado, para poder decir "me sente con pepita de contabilidad y mengano de asuntos paranormales" (apuntate sus nombres, que trabajando desde casa sera gente a la que veas una vez al año en persona y las caras se olvidan facil)


----------



## euriborfree (24 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> ...gracias por los puntos...seguramente al final no vaya.
> 
> Respecto a lo de presionar con mi situación.
> 
> ...



pues 600 pavos es una subida de sueldo considerable, no se de donde sacaste la cifra, no se el sueldo que tienes ni como esta el mercado para valorarlo, pero soltar la cifra sin mas me ha chocado, espero que no te estes columpiando con esa cantidad.

Y si, me parece normal que 600€ sea una cifra que la carnica no pueda absorver en la operacion sin repercutirsela a su vez al cliente


----------



## urano (24 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Añado, en la foto que te saques sentado a la mesa, que se vea quien esta sentado a tu lado, para poder decir "me sente con pepita de contabilidad y mengano de asuntos paranormales" (apuntate sus nombres, que trabajando desde casa sera gente a la que veas una vez al año en persona y las caras se olvidan facil)



Es solo una comida del departamento del departamento del.departamento....poca gente..técnicos...pero no me presiones que no voy a ir ...que el cliente vea que no estoy contento..y es verdad.


----------



## urano (24 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> pues 600 pavos es una subida de sueldo considerable, no se de donde sacaste la cifra, no se el sueldo que tienes ni como esta el mercado para valorarlo, pero soltar la cifra sin mas me ha chocado, espero que no te estes columpiando con esa cantidad.
> 
> Y si, me parece normal que 600€ sea una cifra que la carnica no pueda absorver en la operacion sin repercutirsela a su vez al cliente



Depende del beneficio que tengan por mi, no?


----------



## euriborfree (24 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Es solo una comida del departamento del departamento del.departamento....poca gente..técnicos...pero no me presiones que no voy a ir ...que el cliente vea que no estoy contento..y es verdad.



una cosa es que no estes contento y otra que estes enfadado con ellos.

Tu puedes estar descontento con lo que cobras y a la vez llevarte de P.M. con todo el departamento del departamento del.departamento, y llevandote bien con tus compañeros de trabajo no van a querer que te vayas, pero si eres alguien con quien no tienen relacion alguna, pues tu marcha no les va a importar.

Separa la empresa de las personas que trabajan en la empresa, son cosas diferentes, es dia de darle la mano a mucha gente, de contar chistes politicamente correctos (quedan pocos temas disponibles) y que te cuenten esas cosillas que la empresa no te va a contar en un email.

Como estas trabajando en casa las comunicaciones que recibes son muy profesionales, ahora necesitas tener informacion "a pie de calle" y esa te la daran tus compañeros.

Ve a la comida, no me hagas insistirte y subirte este hilo para preguntarte si cambiaste de opinion


----------



## euriborfree (24 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Depende del beneficio que tengan por mi, no?



no se que margenes se manejan en ese negocio ni en que cifras te estas moviendo en tu trabajo, pero la carnica no va a hacer una operacion en la que solo le queden 20€ al mes, porque para eso directamente no renueva el contrato (toda operacion tiene riesgos).

Entonces la unica forma de que te suba 600€ al mes es que pueda subirle al cliente esos 600€ mas un porcentaje adicional que sera su margen, eso desde el lado de la carnica
Ahora, desde el lado cliente la situacion es la contraria, no querran un incremento en el precio tan alto.

Y aqui viene un detalle importante, ¿eres facilmente sustituible? En un mensaje anterior decias que no ibas a hacer nada en tu trabajo, y yo creo que es una actitud equivocada.

Tienes que convertirte en alguien imprescindible e insustituible, si no haces nada y no lo notan es que eres prescindible, porque cuando llegue el momento de renovar ese contrato van a tener que valorar si ese contrato aporta algo a la actividad de su empresa, si merece la pena pagar esos +600€ al mes (600 para ti, mas el incremento de costes sociales, mas el margen de la carnica, pagas extras y tal), si no haces nada y la actividad de la empresa no lo siente, entonces lo lamento, pero tu trabajo no vale esos 600€ y posiblemente tampoco lo que estes cobrando, no aporta valor al cliente.

Y cuando no aportas valor al cliente, el problema no lo tiene el cliente, el problema lo tienes tu, y la opcion logica es la finalizacion de la relacion laboral.


----------



## urano (24 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> una cosa es que no estes contento y otra que estes enfadado con ellos.
> 
> Tu puedes estar descontento con lo que cobras y a la vez llevarte de P.M. con todo el departamento del departamento del.departamento, y llevandote bien con tus compañeros de trabajo no van a querer que te vayas, pero si eres alguien con quien no tienen relacion alguna, pues tu marcha no les va a importar.
> 
> ...



Enfadado no estoy...es un ambiente cojonudo...por eso llevo 13 años...estoy algo descontento pero sin exagerar tampoco


----------



## urano (24 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> no se que margenes se manejan en ese negocio ni en que cifras te estas moviendo en tu trabajo, pero la carnica no va a hacer una operacion en la que solo le queden 20€ al mes, porque para eso directamente no renueva el contrato (toda operacion tiene riesgos).
> 
> Entonces la unica forma de que te suba 600€ al mes es que pueda subirle al cliente esos 600€ mas un porcentaje adicional que sera su margen, eso desde el lado de la carnica
> Ahora, desde el lado cliente la situacion es la contraria, no querran un incremento en el precio tan alto.
> ...




Aquí entra en juego tambien la comparación con los demás...nadie es imprescindible pero cuando ves que hay gente a tu lado que cobran bastante más(600 euros mínimo) con unos conocimientos parecidos o incluso inferiores?


----------



## euriborfree (24 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Aquí entra en juego tambien la comparación con los demás...nadie es imprescindible pero cuando ves que hay gente a tu lado que cobran bastante más(600 euros mínimo) con unos conocimientos parecidos o incluso inferiores?



Entonces ya tenemos un dato objetivo que sustente esos 600€, la equiparacion con otros puestos similares en la misma empresa, ya no estamos ate la peticion fria de una cantidad de dinero, como una cuestion estrictamente monetaria, estamos hablando de la equiparacion con el resto de compañeros, de solucionar un agravio que lleva como consecuencia que te suban esa misma cantidad de dinero.

Es un tema de enfoque, y a veces el enfoque cambia mucho la situacion, pasas de ser un "malo" que pide pasta, a una "victima" que solo quiere que le paguen como a los demas.


----------



## euriborfree (24 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Enfadado no estoy...es un ambiente cojonudo...por eso llevo 13 años...estoy algo descontento pero sin exagerar tampoco



Pues vete a cenar, ponte morao de comida y agua mineral, socializa con tus compañeros y enterate de chascarrillos internos, nunca se sabe lo que se puede llegar a conocer hablando en persona con ellos.


----------



## urano (24 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Entonces ya tenemos un dato objetivo que sustente esos 600€, la equiparacion con otros puestos similares en la misma empresa, ya no estamos ate la peticion fria de una cantidad de dinero, como una cuestion estrictamente monetaria, estamos hablando de la equiparacion con el resto de compañeros, de solucionar un agravio que lleva como consecuencia que te suban esa misma cantidad de dinero.
> 
> Es un tema de enfoque, y a veces el enfoque cambia mucho la situacion, pasas de ser un "malo" que pide pasta, a una "victima" que solo quiere que le paguen como a los demas.



Exacto, ya sabes porque no voy a ir a la comida... son muy majos pero no estaría a gusto la verdad.

Ya está bien de hacer el pardillo... que ya peino canas...


----------



## urano (24 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Pues vete a cenar, ponte morao de comida y agua mineral, socializa con tus compañeros y enterate de chascarrillos internos, nunca se sabe lo que se puede llegar a conocer hablando en persona con ellos.



Ahora bien, si de aquí al miércoles recibo una llamada o un mail diciendo que me suben el sueldo a lo que pido.... entonces igual iría....


----------



## trukutruku (25 Nov 2022)

si no te hacen ni puto caso y no te suben pirate a otra y ya.
modo mercenario manda.


----------



## machotafea (25 Nov 2022)

A ver si te mueres. Alubio hijo de puta


----------



## 2 años (26 Nov 2022)

La cuestión es si esos compañeros son de tu misma consultora o.de otra.

Si son de otra consultora probablemente no lleven 13 años en el mismo cliente o en la misma consultora.

Habrán cambiado de consultora varias veces por un sueldo mejor o habrán ido a varios clientes menos tiempo y en uno de esos cambios o en varios les habrán subido el sueldo para que todos en la consultora tengan un salario similar y no haya líos.
Eso sí lo he visto que alguien que lleve mucho en una consultora se quede con un sueldo bajo porque han ido subiendo y las nuevas incorporaciones entran con más sueldo, y para equiparar se lo suben, pero eso tiene que estar soportado por un cambio de cliente o de proyecto donde ya le venden con la nueva tarifa.
Pero en departamentos de consultora donde hay muchos y conviven (no están desplazados en cliente todo el rato) y te acabas enterando de cuánto cobra tu compañero de consultora o te enteras por las ofertas de nuevas incorporaciones que publican y ves lo que ofrecen, si no nada. Y eso pasa después de años.

Bueno ahora vas a saber cuánto de verdad te aprecia tu cliente.


----------



## Conde Duckula (26 Nov 2022)

No sé si caerá en saco roto pero te voy a contar mi experiencia.
Tu salario no lo limita la cárnica ni el cliente. Si no al precio por el que el resto de remeros de tu nivel está dispuesto a trabajar.
Así que el valor añadido que tienes es lo imprescindible que tú cliente crea que eres para él. (Si, que crea. He visto gente imprescindible que se iban pensando el cliente que no lo eran y el descalabro al final era la ostia y ni por esas el cliete bajaba los pies la tierra. Y el caso contrario clientes dispuestos a pagar lo que fuera por un tío que todos sabemos que es inútil)

Ahora, lo paradigmático es ¿Porque el cliente me contrata a través de una cárnica cuando me podrían contratar directamente? Y ganarían aunque mi salario fuera superior.
Pues porque todos roban. El tío de la cárnica y el de la empresa que ha decidido tirar por un subcontratado. Ambos se reparten una parte de la diferencia entre lo que tú cobras más lo impuestos y lo que pagan por ti. Tu gerente se lleva un cacho y el de la empresa también. Claramente están robando a una empresa privada.
Pero nadie lo denuncia.


----------



## urano (26 Nov 2022)

2 años dijo:


> La cuestión es si esos compañeros son de tu misma consultora o.de otra.
> 
> Si son de otra consultora probablemente no lleven 13 años en el mismo cliente o en la misma consultora.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente...hace 1 mes cuando el cliente me dijo que hablaría con mi carnica y bla, bla... parecía que iba a mover ficha...pero este mes de silencio es muy significativo....

Esta claro que yo no me voy a ir teniendo ya 13 añazos de antigüedad...pero como no haya un aumento substancial en el 2023....me voy a seguir tocando los huevos a 2 manos...


----------



## urano (27 Nov 2022)

@2 años
@euriborfree

Mañana voy a dar una especie de ultimátum a la carnica, sera algo así;

"Esta semana tenéis que juntaros con el cliente para renovar mis servicios del 2023.
Pido como mínimo una subida de 600 netos al mes para empezará a hablar"

Como lo veis?


Saludos.


----------



## euriborfree (27 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> @2 años
> @euriborfree
> 
> Mañana voy a dar una especie de ultimátum a la carnica, sera algo así;
> ...



Pues no se que decirte, no se hasta que punto puedes lanzar un ultimatum a nadie, en cualquier caso yo cambiaria un poco ese texto para hacer notar que esa subida es para equiparar tu sueldo al de otros trabajadores, dejandoles mal por pagarte menos que al resto.

Por lo demas ¿te has replanteado ir a la cena de empresa?


----------



## urano (27 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Pues no se que decirte, no se hasta que punto puedes lanzar un ultimatum a nadie, en cualquier caso yo cambiaria un poco ese texto para hacer notar que esa subida es para equiparar tu sueldo al de otros trabajadores, dejandoles mal por pagarte menos que al resto.
> 
> Por lo demas ¿te has replanteado ir a la cena de empresa?



Es comida....y no voy a ir...me coincide con el paso de la ITV...y no es coña......aunque tengo que decir también que la cita la puse cuando supe lo de la comida jajajja

Y con respecto al ultimátum que te parece así?

"Esta semana tenéis que juntaros con el cliente para renovar mis servicios del 2023.
Pido como mínimo una subida de 600 netos al mes, creo honestamente que es lo justo debido a mi experiencia y comparándolo con otros perfiles que están en el cliente además"


----------



## euriborfree (27 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Es comida....y no voy a ir...me coincide con el paso de la ITV...y no es coña......aunque tengo que decir también que la cita la puse cuando supe lo de la comida jajajja
> 
> Y con respecto al ultimátum que te parece así?
> 
> ...



creo que todavia le puedes dar una vuelta a ese texto, pero es que ademas eso le sirve a tu carnica como baza en la negociacion con el cliente, estan pagando mas por otros trabajadores, asi que tienen margen para negociar.

De hecho pensadolo friamente, a ti te interesa que tu carnica tenga toda la informacion que puedas facilitarle sobre lo que cobran otros puestos similares en ese cliente, para que puedan negociar mejor, teneis intereses mutuos.


----------



## urano (27 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> creo que todavia le puedes dar una vuelta a ese texto, pero es que ademas eso le sirve a tu carnica como baza en la negociacion con el cliente, estan pagando mas por otros trabajadores, asi que tienen margen para negociar.
> 
> De hecho pensadolo friamente, a ti te interesa que tu carnica tenga toda la informacion que puedas facilitarle sobre lo que cobran otros puestos similares en ese cliente, para que puedan negociar mejor, teneis intereses mutuos.



Correcto...el tema es que esos otros puestos similares son de plantilla o freelance...es decir, no tienen la mordida de la carnica.

Como lo ves?


----------



## euriborfree (27 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Correcto...el tema es que esos otros puestos similares son de plantilla o freelance...es decir, no tienen la mordida de la carnica.
> 
> Como lo ves?



pues tambien es un dato importante, la carnica obtiene su margen de alguna de las dos partes, o del cliente o de ti, o de ambos a la vez (un poco de cada lado)

Dificil decirte algo concreto, ¿cuanta es la diferencia con otros trabajadores que esten a traves de una carnica?


----------



## urano (27 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> pues tambien es un dato importante, la carnica obtiene su margen de alguna de las dos partes, o del cliente o de ti, o de ambos a la vez (un poco de cada lado)
> 
> Dificil decirte algo concreto, ¿cuanta es la diferencia con otros trabajadores que esten a traves de una carnica?



Que estén a través de cárnicas... poco me imagino...


----------



## xToni (27 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> @2 años
> @euriborfree
> 
> Mañana voy a dar una especie de ultimátum a la carnica, sera algo así;
> ...



Una pregunta de consultor junior a uno ya curtido como tu, si rechazas el proyecto que ocurre? has de cogerlo por huevos? te han de despedir?


----------



## urano (27 Nov 2022)

xToni dijo:


> Una pregunta de consultor junior a uno ya curtido como tu, si rechazas el proyecto que ocurre? has de cogerlo por huevos? te han de despedir?



Buena pregunta...ni idea...no creas que estoy curtido en estos menesteres....por eso este hilo


----------



## euriborfree (27 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Buena pregunta...ni idea...no creas que estoy curtido en estos menesteres....por eso este hilo



Pues entonces me veo en la obligacion moral de advertirte, yo no trabajo para carnicas, soy freelance, mi experiencia es nula en el tema carnicas


----------



## urano (27 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Pues entonces me veo en la obligacion moral de advertirte, yo no trabajo para carnicas, soy freelance, mi experiencia es nula en el tema carnicas



Pero tienes sentido común, con eso me vale


----------



## euriborfree (28 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Pero tienes sentido común, con eso me vale



por eso te digo que vayas a la comida esa, la itv es un rato nada mas


----------



## urano (30 Nov 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> por eso te digo que vayas a la comida esa, la itv es un rato nada mas



Ok


----------



## Será en Octubre (30 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Buena pregunta...ni idea...no creas que estoy curtido en estos menesteres....por eso este hilo



A ver, una cosa. Cuanto es la indenmización por despido ? Que son ahora, 20 días por año? Que cifra es esa?

Aquí hay muchas estrategias a seguir, pero depende de por donde quieras ir. Por ejemplo, si das el ultimatum y te dicen que si te pinchas, directamente pasas a modo funcivago. Pero tienes que hacerlo de modo que no sea despido procedente. Es decir, para una empresa despedir a alguien alegando como motivo de despido procedente "bajo rendimiento" y similares es fácil, lo difícil o casi imposible es demostrarlo si no es algo que se pueda medir. Y por eso te decía, que depende del nivel de fregaos en el que quieras entrar. Si te llega un despido así, pues pones la correspondiente denuncia y ellos tienen que poder demostrar que no estás trabajando, esto en la realidad es algo muy difícil de demostrar. Por tanto pillarás tu indemnización + paro.

En fin, se pueden hacer muchas cosas o encararlo de muchas maneras.


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## euriborfree (30 Nov 2022)

la comida esa cuando era?


----------



## LuismarpIe (30 Nov 2022)

mi pronóstico:

-Le ha echado un pulso a su empresa, la empresa ha preguntado al cliente, el cliente ha dejado al socio agarrado a la brocha, su empresa le ha dicho que todo sigue igual y que si quiere que se pire, el socio se la ha envainado y sigue donde siempre cobrando lo de siempre, pero con una meada de su empresa en la cara.


----------



## urano (30 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> mi pronóstico:
> 
> -Le ha echado un pulso a su empresa, la empresa ha preguntado al cliente, el cliente ha dejado al socio agarrado a la brocha, su empresa le ha dicho que todo sigue igual y que si quiere que se pire, el socio se la ha envainado y sigue donde siempre cobrando lo de siempre, pero con una meada de su empresa en la cara.



Me he perdido, que socio?


----------



## euriborfree (30 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Me he perdido, que socio?



el socio eres tu, eh socio!


----------



## urano (1 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> el socio eres tu, eh socio!



Jajaja es verdad...que pardillo ...pues puede tener razón...este mes se resuelve el enigma ya que el 2023 está ya aquí.

Ayer hablé con la carnica y me dijeron que o sube el cliente lo que paga o no hay nada que hacer...

A ver lo que decide el cliente...este mes de noviembre ha guardado silencio....me propondrá que entre en plantilla? No pondría la mano en el fuego...y pensándolo bien igual me haría una putada...perdería 13 años de antigüedad y la flexibilidad de ser subcontratado que también tiene sus ventajas....


----------



## urano (1 Dic 2022)

Respuesta que me.hanndafo otro forero en otro hilo;

"Tú no tienes que hacer nada. Llevas 13 años trabajando para una empresa, por lo que es obvio que eres indefinido y la indemnización por despedirte son 33 días (45 días para el periodo que trabajaste antes de febrero de 2012). Para pagarte 20 días tendría que ser un despido objetivo, pero ya me dirán cómo lo van a hacer con ese contrato en fraude que tienes clarísimo de libro (que por cierto, buenos ignorantes los de RRHH o los de Asesorías Paco, porque se podían haber ahorrado un buen dinero pagado a la Seguridad Social durante unos cuántos años con solo haber regularizado tu contrato, y las consecuencias para la empresa serían las mismas que van a ser ahora). No te calientes la cabeza. En el contrato puede poner que es de fin de obra y además que tienes que entrar a la oficina haciendo el pino-puente y todo lo que les haya dado la ganar poner, y tanto la cárnica como el cliente pueden decir misa, pero tú eres indefinido sin ninguna duda. No tiene mayor historia. Si no te lo pagan así, papeleta de conciliación y listo (todo es completamente gratis, y si no entran en razón, pues al juzgado y ya se lo explicará el juez, gratis para ti también).
No te da igual, porque el salario en cliente es mayor al de la cárnica, y por tanto la indemnización también (además de que puedes reclamar el salario de los últimos 12 meses). Ademas, como se están vulnerando tus derechos fundamentales, el supuesto "despido" es nulo por lo que cobrarías salarios de tramitación hasta que salga el juicio (vacaciones pagadas de unos cuantos meses, dicho en Román paladino).

Todo esto sujeto a que te defiendas bien o a que te lo haga un laboralista en condiciones. Si vas a ir a Comisiones o UGT y te lo va a llevar el havogau del sindicato, pues seguramente la cosa no termine así de bien.

Tienes que entender que no existe algo como "estar contratado exclusivamente para ese cliente". De hecho me sorprendería que fuesen tan bobos de detallarlo así en el contrato, porque estarían reconociendo la subcontratación ilegal ya desde el primer momento.

No te calientes la cabeza porque es obvio que tu formas parte de la estructura organizativa de lo que tú llamas "tu cliente" y tampoco hay duda después de todos estos años de que el puesto es de carácter indefinido (o al menos lo era cuando entraste). Tan fácil como que poco me equivoco si te digo que te quitan a ti pero tienen que poner a otro (o a otra empresa) a hacer tus funciones. Lo típico de siempre. Eres "el informático", ¿no?"


----------



## euriborfree (1 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Respuesta que me.hanndafo otro forero en otro hilo;
> 
> "Tú no tienes que hacer nada. Llevas 13 años trabajando para una empresa, por lo que es obvio que eres indefinido y la indemnización por despedirte son 33 días (45 días para el periodo que trabajaste antes de febrero de 2012). Para pagarte 20 días tendría que ser un despido objetivo, pero ya me dirán cómo lo van a hacer con ese contrato en fraude que tienes clarísimo de libro (que por cierto, buenos ignorantes los de RRHH o los de Asesorías Paco, porque se podían haber ahorrado un buen dinero pagado a la Seguridad Social durante unos cuántos años con solo haber regularizado tu contrato, y las consecuencias para la empresa serían las mismas que van a ser ahora). No te calientes la cabeza. En el contrato puede poner que es de fin de obra y además que tienes que entrar a la oficina haciendo el pino-puente y todo lo que les haya dado la ganar poner, y tanto la cárnica como el cliente pueden decir misa, pero tú eres indefinido sin ninguna duda. No tiene mayor historia. Si no te lo pagan así, papeleta de conciliación y listo (todo es completamente gratis, y si no entran en razón, pues al juzgado y ya se lo explicará el juez, gratis para ti también).
> No te da igual, porque el salario en cliente es mayor al de la cárnica, y por tanto la indemnización también (además de que puedes reclamar el salario de los últimos 12 meses). Ademas, como se están vulnerando tus derechos fundamentales, el supuesto "despido" es nulo por lo que cobrarías salarios de tramitación hasta que salga el juicio (vacaciones pagadas de unos cuantos meses, dicho en Román paladino).
> ...



y te lo ha dado mascadito, en este punto podrias pensar en contactar discretamente con un graduado social para que te asesore sobre tus derechos


----------



## urano (1 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> y te lo ha dado mascadito, en este punto podrias pensar en contactar discretamente con un graduado social para que te asesore sobre tus derechos



Cuál es el mejor despacho de abogados online?


----------



## euriborfree (1 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Cuál es el mejor despacho de abogados online?



ponte los zapatos y sal de casa, ¿de veras quieres que te lo gestionen teleoperadores con un numero de ticket?


----------



## urano (1 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> ponte los zapatos y sal de casa, ¿de veras quieres que te lo gestionen teleoperadores con un numero de ticket?



No se, pensaba que la tecnología había llegado al derecho también ..yo a un banco no entro hace 10 años y a un supermercado casi...por poner dos ejemplos....por no decir que mi último cambio de armario me lo ha traído Amazon.

De todas formas, quién es la mejor despacho de abogados que cubra toda la geografía española?


----------



## euriborfree (1 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> No se, pensaba que la tecnología había llegado al derecho también ..yo a un banco no entro hace 10 años y a un supermercado casi...por poner dos ejemplos....por no decir que mi último cambio de armario me lo ha traído Amazon.
> 
> De todas formas, quién es la mejor despacho de abogados que cubra toda la geografía española?



Yo a mi asesor hace casi 3 años que no le veo, todo lo gestionamos digitalmente

Pero aun asi creo que para lo que tu buscas como minimo tendrias que tener una reunion con el profesional que te lo lleve.

El mejor? te puede salir por un pico, no creo que Garriges y asociados te acepten el caso sin una reunion (fisica) previa, sin conocerte antes.

No se si sera bueno o malo, pero hay uno que es muy activo en redes sociales que es Laboro, que tiene un blog en blogspot (lo cual no queda muy pro, siendo realistas). 

Puedes encontrar en su blog algunos articulos que te sean de interes, como estos









En una subcontrata, puede ser un despido sacarte de la empresa cliente.


La situación de cesión ilegal hace que sea un despido “sacar” al trabajador del cliente contra su voluntad.




laboro-spain.blogspot.com












Los fraudes a los informáticos. Episodio 1.


Convenio colectivo aplicable a los programadores, diseñadores web e informáticos en general.




laboro-spain.blogspot.com












Los fraudes a los informáticos. Episodio 2.


Derechos de autor sobre sus programas de un informático cuando trabaja para una empresa.




laboro-spain.blogspot.com












Los fraudes a los informáticos. Episodio 3.


Cesión ilegal informáticos por cárnicas. Las guardias, horas de disponibilidad o permanencia.




laboro-spain.blogspot.com












Cesión ilegal de trabajadores por contratas y subcontratas.


Cuándo la hay y qué puedes hacer.




laboro-spain.blogspot.com





Laboro tiene un servicio de pago para consultas, yo no se si es bueno o malo, no se si es el mejor o el peor, lo que si se es que es muy conocido porque sus articulos suelen tener cierta difusion en redes sociales.

Esto no es una recomendacion de contratacion, aunque si una recomendacion de lectura de esos articulos que he puesto.


----------



## urano (10 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Yo a mi asesor hace casi 3 años que no le veo, todo lo gestionamos digitalmente
> 
> Pero aun asi creo que para lo que tu buscas como minimo tendrias que tener una reunion con el profesional que te lo lleve.
> 
> ...



Gracias.


----------



## jlperezgaldos (11 Dic 2022)

Solo hay una solución *REALISTA*, irse a otra empresa.

No hay ninguna motivación por parte de nadie para subirte el sueldo, 
más bien toooodo lo contrario, hay fuertes motivos por los que no subírtelo.
Para empezar, porque si no te has cambiado en 13 años es que te falta ambición
pero cumples con el cliente lo bastante bien. Eres un buen currante pero no tienes
cojones, perdona la franqueza. Yo no apostaría a que te fueras y ellos
tampoco lo hacen. Y por tu mensaje dejas claro que así es.

Posibilidades:

-Cambio: La de los cobardes sin cojones. 
Tu empresa contenta, su inversión ha rentado bien durante 13 años. 
-Despido+cambio: Formas de lograr el despido hay una muy muy sencilla, abre un twitter, pon un twit
machista o xenófobo, o ambos a ser posible y filtra ese contenido en tu empresa 
o en tu cliente como denuncia anónima. Todo lo que no sea "diversidad" y woke es
inaceptable. Lograrás un despido improcedente fulminante. Una vez conseguido pon de manifiesto
que estaba preparado para lograr el despido, para limpiar tu imagen, si es que te importa en un mundo
con millones de empresas y gente que no volverás a ver nunca.
-Irte sin irte: Reducción de jornada a 4h y trabajar como autónomo para otra, hasta que te despidan
por baja productividad.
-Denunciar y que tu cliente tenga que contratarte, revisa la legislación, lo normal es que la ley
se viole de forma continua con las subcontratas. Si le echas cojones, te tendrán que contratar.
-Amenazar a tu empresa con que vas a denunciar para que el cliente te contrate->esto es lo más dañino
que puede haber para tu empresa, amenaza directamente su modelo de negocio, su cliente.


Sugiero que cojas tu buena pasta de indemnización y empieces en otra empresa negociando tu
sueldo a mercado.

_______

Aunque te suban el sueldo hoy un 20% eso realmente no es suficiente a medio plazo.
Estarás en las mismas en cuestión de 3-4 años teniendo en cuenta la inflación.


----------



## urano (11 Dic 2022)

jlperezgaldos dijo:


> Solo hay una solución *REALISTA*, irse a otra empresa.
> 
> No hay ninguna motivación por parte de nadie para subirte el sueldo,
> más bien toooodo lo contrario, hay fuertes motivos por los que no subírtelo.
> ...



Gracias por tu opinión, efectivamente, no me quiero ir y no me he ido en 13 años ya que vivo de puta madre(y ahora con el teletrabajo mejor todavía)...diría que mejor que cualquier funcivago.
Y con mi edad y 13 años ya de "derechos adquiridos'....menos...y lógicamente lo saben.

Por otro lado;

cuando hay una motivación por el empresario de subir el sueldo al trabajador?

Estas seguro que forzar el despido y que sea improcedente es tan fácil?


----------



## euriborfree (11 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> cuando hay una motivación por el empresario de subir el sueldo al trabajador?



Cuando subir el sueldo evita un problema mayor, por ejemplo que tu marcha de la empresa cree un problema, que seas dificil de sustituir, por eso te dije en un mensaje anterior que es malo que no hagas ni el huevo en la empresa, porque si no haces nada y no se nota es que eres prescindible, si se dan cuenta de eso estaras mas cerca del despido que de la subida de sueldo.

Ahora, si eres un trabajador imprescindible, si tienes un know-how dificil de reemplazar entonces es cuando tendran motivacion para retenerte ¿estas en esa situacion? ¿Realizas una actividad que si dejaras de realizarla mañana se paralizaria parte de la empresa? ¿Tu actividad requiere un conocimiento dificil de reemplazar?


----------



## urano (11 Dic 2022)

jlperezgaldos dijo:


> .
> -Irte sin irte: Reducción de jornada a 4h y trabajar como autónomo para otra, hasta que te despidan
> por baja productividad.



Esto ya lo estoy haciendo desde la pandemia y el teletrabajo....me pagan 8 y trabajo 2...


----------



## urano (11 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Cuando subir el sueldo evita un problema mayor, por ejemplo que tu marcha de la empresa cree un problema, que seas dificil de sustituir, por eso te dije en un mensaje anterior que es malo que no hagas ni el huevo en la empresa, porque si no haces nada y no se nota es que eres prescindible, si se dan cuenta de eso estaras mas cerca del despido que de la subida de sueldo.
> 
> Ahora, si eres un trabajador imprescindible, si tienes un know-how dificil de reemplazar entonces es cuando tendran motivacion para retenerte ¿estas en esa situacion? ¿Realizas una actividad que si dejaras de realizarla mañana se paralizaria parte de la empresa? ¿Tu actividad requiere un conocimiento dificil de reemplazar?



Podría entrar en esa zona que comentas...estás 3 semanas que quedan, 2 semanas quitando la navidad es cuando me tienen que dar la respuesta final por parte del cliente y la carnica

Y no descarto que el cliente me contrate al final...y pensándolo ahora friamente no se si sería lo mejor ya que perdería toda la flexibilidad y estaría más controlado (aunque ganado bastante mas claro)


----------



## euriborfree (11 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Esto ya lo estoy haciendo desde la pandemia y el teletrabajo....me pagan 8 y trabajo 2...



si tu trabajo se hace en 2 horas mal asunto, probablemente eres prescindible, si tus empleadores (carnica o cliente) se dan cuenta de esto pueden plantearse en prescindir de ti y colocarle tus tareas a otro para ahorrar costos


----------



## urano (11 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> si tu trabajo se hace en 2 horas mal asunto, probablemente eres prescindible, si tus empleadores (carnica o cliente) se dan cuenta de esto pueden plantearse en prescindir de ti y colocarle tus tareas a otro para ahorrar costos



Se hace en 2 horas lo justo...para que no se note....pero hay trabajo para las otras 6 horas y más....


----------



## drstrangelove (11 Dic 2022)

Tu problema tiene un nombre tipificado: cesión ilegal de trabajadores.

Puedes dar un ultimatum muy detallado al cliente, diciendo por las buenas que si no te cogen en 15 días vas a ir al juzgado de lo social a denunciarlo, y a partir de ahí ellos verán. En el mejor de los casos acabarás contratado por el cliente con sus condiciones salariales y tu antigüedad de 13 años perfectamente respetada; en el peor, te irás a la calle cobrando salarios de tramitación por vulneración de derechos fundamentales (o sea vacaciones pagadas)(nota mental: recuérdale a tu abogado que lo meta en la denuncia) hasta que salga el juicio, en el que se te reconocerán los 13 años de indemnización con salario de cliente + las diferencias salariales de los últimos 5 años que también son reclamables; entre pitos y flautas te puedes ir a tu casa con más de 100K en el bolsillo y 2 años de paro...si en tu sector no es difícil reciclarse o cambiar de curro, puede ser una gran jugada.

Al respecto de las "cárnicas" o "charcuteras": es normal que tengan acuerdos con el cliente para no "robarse trabajadores". En realidad lo hacen porque viven de engañar a mirlos blancos que se conforman con el 60% del salario que cobrarían en el cliente. Encontrar mirlos blancos es difícil, pero una vez que encuentran uno...no lo sueltan ni con agua hirviendo, ya que es una mina de oro. Igual hasta te ponen claúsulas "no-competencia" en el contrato, que te impiden trabajar en tal o cual sector durante unos años si te vas, que ya es el cachondeo máximo, no sólo te conformas con menos salario sino que encima te comprometes a no jorobarles el chiringuito; dejando de lado la legalidad de estas cláusulas (que a mí me parece dudosa), la solución pasa por no firmar nada parecido.


----------



## urano (11 Dic 2022)

drstrangelove dijo:


> Tu problema tiene un nombre tipificado: cesión ilegal de trabajadores.
> 
> Puedes dar un ultimatum muy detallado al cliente, diciendo por las buenas que si no te cogen en 15 días vas a ir al juzgado de lo social a denunciarlo, y a partir de ahí ellos verán. En el mejor de los casos acabarás contratado por el cliente con sus condiciones salariales y tu antigüedad de 13 años perfectamente respetada; en el peor, te irás a la calle cobrando salarios de tramitación por vulneración de derechos fundamentales (o sea vacaciones pagadas)(nota mental: recuérdale a tu abogado que lo meta en la denuncia) hasta que salga el juicio, en el que se te reconocerán los 13 años de indemnización con salario de cliente + las diferencias salariales de los últimos 5 años que también son reclamables; entre pitos y flautas te puedes ir a tu casa con más de 100K en el bolsillo y 2 años de paro...si en tu sector no es difícil reciclarse o cambiar de curro, puede ser una gran jugada.
> 
> Al respecto de las "cárnicas" o "charcuteras": es normal que tengan acuerdos con el cliente para no "robarse trabajadores". En realidad lo hacen porque viven de engañar a mirlos blancos que se conforman con el 60% del salario que cobrarían en el cliente. Encontrar mirlos blancos es difícil, pero una vez que encuentran uno...no lo sueltan ni con agua hirviendo, ya que es una mina de oro. Igual hasta te ponen claúsulas "no-competencia" en el contrato, que te impiden trabajar en tal o cual sector durante unos años si te vas, que ya es el cachondeo máximo, no sólo te conformas con menos salario sino que encima te comprometes a no jorobarles el chiringuito; dejando de lado la legalidad de estas cláusulas (que a mí me parece dudosa), la solución pasa por no firmar nada parecido.



Que erección más tonta 

De esa pasta habrá que descontar el pastizal de una despacho de abogados top, no? Cuál me aconsejas?

Y respecto al mirlo blanco, que es difícil encontrarlos en paupérrimo mercado laboral español?
Si no eres un profesional top... a tragar.


----------



## euriborfree (11 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Que erección más tonta
> 
> De esa pasta habrá que descontar el pastizal de una despacho de abogados top, no? Cuál me aconsejas?
> 
> ...



Si hay condena en costas paga la parte contraria a tu abogado


----------



## urano (14 Dic 2022)

Misterio resuelto....

El cliente NO me hace de plantilla(y ya no me va a hacer nunca)....ha renovado el contrato con la carnica por mis servicios por 2 años más( hasta ahora era de año en año,)Cumpliré 15 años en la carnica por entonces.

La carnica me sube el sueldo un 17%(se lo repercute al cliente, eso me dice).

Opiniones?...tengo que estar...contento, enfadado?....me sigo tocando los huevos?

Cualquier sugerencia se agradece la verdad.

Un saludo.


----------



## euriborfree (14 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Misterio resuelto....
> 
> El cliente NO me hace de plantilla(y ya no me va a hacer nunca)....ha renovado el contrato con la carnica por mis servicios por 2 años más( hasta ahora era de año en año,)Cumpliré 15 años en la carnica por entonces.
> 
> ...



y ese 17% te equipara el salario con los demas? ese 17% son 600€?

Desde luego es una mejora


----------



## chainsaw man (14 Dic 2022)

Pillate la baja durante los 2 proximos años, vas empalmando bajas por depresion con vacaciones y a ver que dice el cliente y la carnica, lo mismo te sale rana y encuentran a otro que haga tu trabajo, pero lo mismo no disponen del tiempo necesario para formarlo y empiezan a escuchar tus ofertas.


----------



## urano (14 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> y ese 17% te equipara el salario con los demas? ese 17% son 600€?
> 
> Desde luego es una mejora



No.


----------



## urano (14 Dic 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Pillate la baja durante los 2 proximos años, vas empalmando bajas por depresion con vacaciones y a ver que dice el cliente y la carnica, lo mismo te sale rana y encuentran a otro que haga tu trabajo, pero lo mismo no disponen del tiempo necesario para formarlo y empiezan a escuchar tus ofertas.



No valgo para eso...


----------



## urano (14 Dic 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Pillate la baja durante los 2 proximos años, vas empalmando bajas por depresion con vacaciones y a ver que dice el cliente y la carnica, lo mismo te sale rana y encuentran a otro que haga tu trabajo, pero lo mismo no disponen del tiempo necesario para formarlo y empiezan a escuchar tus ofertas.



Pero para seguir cobrando 8 horas y teletrabajando 2 igual si....


----------



## chainsaw man (14 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Pero para seguir cobrando 8 horas y teletrabajando 2 igual si....



Me parece cojonudo, ademas si puedes hacer en 2 horas lo que otros tardan 8 horas, es que te mereces currar menos.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (14 Dic 2022)

Déjate de gilipolleces y de ultimatums y demanda ya de una santa vez. Los juicios de cesión ilegal suelen tardar un año en citarse y te han estado ya mareando la perdiz 9 meses y lo que te dejes.


----------



## urano (14 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Déjate de gilipolleces y de ultimatums y demanda ya de una santa vez. Los juicios de cesión ilegal suelen tardar un año en citarse y te han estado ya mareando la perdiz 9 meses y lo que te dejes.



Tú crees? Mejor cuando decida dejar de remar para siempre, no?


----------



## urano (14 Dic 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Me parece cojonudo, ademas si puedes hacer en 2 horas lo que otros tardan 8 horas, es que te mereces currar menos.



Tampoco soy tan productivo...es una multinacional donde tiene muchas áreas sobredimensionadas de personal.....entre ellas donde estoy yo.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (15 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Tú crees? Mejor cuando decida dejar de remar para siempre, no?



Pienso que deberías ponerte las pilas y buscar un asesoramiento profesional de un laboralista, que ya te han demostrado de sobra que lo único que hacen es ganar tiempo y torearte a ver si se te pasa el berrinche y sigues tragando lefa. Mientras tanto ellos, hagas mucho o poco, siguen tirando de ti.

Ahora que aún estás trabajando para el cliente aún se puede reclamar la cesión ilegal y ser plantilla del cliente (salvo que la cárnica sea una ETT, en ese caso, siento decírtelo, pero estás jodido porque es una cesión legal). Si de repente te encuentran un sustituto o tu rendimiento no te compensa, como mucho vas a poder demandar por despido y ahí salvo que sea nulo ya estás fuera.


----------



## urano (15 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Pienso que deberías ponerte las pilas y buscar un asesoramiento profesional de un laboralista, que ya te han demostrado de sobra que lo único que hacen es ganar tiempo y torearte a ver si se te pasa el berrinche y sigues tragando lefa. Mientras tanto ellos, hagas mucho o poco, siguen tirando de ti.
> 
> Ahora que aún estás trabajando para el cliente aún se puede reclamar la cesión ilegal y ser plantilla del cliente (salvo que la cárnica sea una ETT, en ese caso, siento decírtelo, pero estás jodido porque es una cesión legal). Si de repente te encuentran un sustituto o tu rendimiento no te compensa, como mucho vas a poder demandar por despido y ahí salvo que sea nulo ya estás fuera.



Pero es que yo no quiero ser de plantilla del cliente....yo lo que quiero es dejar de trabajar para siempre con una indemnización jugosa.


----------



## euriborfree (15 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Pero es que yo no quiero ser de plantilla del cliente....yo lo que quiero es dejar de trabajar para siempre con una indemnización jugosa.



pues si haces lo que te dicen puedes reclamar la diferencia salarial de los 5 ultimos años que ya sera un pellizco, y al entrar en la plantilla del cliente en caso de despido tendras mejor indemnizacion, creo que en un mensaje anterior se hablaba de 100K.

Lo de retirarte con 100K no lo veo claro,pero dices que tienes mas dinero ahorrado, pero haz bien las cuentas que no sabes si vas a vivir hasta los 60 o hasta los 90


----------



## urano (15 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> pues si haces lo que te dicen puedes reclamar la diferencia salarial de los 5 ultimos años que ya sera un pellizco, y al entrar en la plantilla del cliente en caso de despido tendras mejor indemnizacion, creo que en un mensaje anterior se hablaba de 100K.
> 
> Lo de retirarte con 100K no lo veo claro,pero dices que tienes mas dinero ahorrado, pero haz bien las cuentas que no sabes si vas a vivir hasta los 60 o hasta los 90



Pero es que si entro en plantilla....NO me echarían....seguro que me putearian mandadome a una fábrica de otro país por ejemplo, para que me fuera yo...

Respecto a mi patrimonio a groso modo tengo medio millón de euros y varias propiedades.


----------



## euriborfree (15 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Pero es que si entro en plantilla....NO me echarían....seguro que me putearian mandadome a una fábrica de otro país por ejemplo, para que me fuera yo...
> 
> Respecto a mi patrimonio a groso modo tengo medio millón de euros y varias propiedades.



Si entras en plantilla te puedes negar ¿o te crees que pueden mandarte a donde les de la gana sin que tu tengas derecho a nada? Entre otros tienes el derecho a la extincion voluntaria *indemnizada con 20 dias por año y tope de 12 mensualidades. *Que es justo lo que estarias deseando ¿no?









Cuando el empresaurio amenaza con el traslado.


El truco del traslado para forzar a los trabajadores a aceptar otras cosas.




laboro-spain.blogspot.com












Derechos de los trabajadores ante el traslado de la empresa o el traslado individual.


Se puede impugnar el traslado y/o irse voluntariamente de la empresa con indemnización y paro.




laboro-spain.blogspot.com





Todo es cuestion de que te plantees lo que quieres para tu futuro. Pero eso de que una vez que pases a plantilla te puedan mandar al culo del mundo a trabajar de forma unilateral, sin justificacion alguna y sin que tengas ningun derecho a oponerte es algo que a dia de hoy es imposible, y mas aun si es como consecuencia de una demanda previa (la de la cesion ilegal), que de cara a un juez ya pinta feo, 13 años en un puesto y magicamente haces falta en una fabrica en el Coñistan


----------



## urano (15 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Si entras en plantilla te puedes negar ¿o te crees que pueden mandarte a donde les de la gana sin que tu tengas derecho a nada? Entre otros tienes el derecho a la extincion voluntaria *indemnizada con 20 dias por año y tope de 12 mensualidades. *Que es justo lo que estarias deseando ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



20 días y 12 mensualidades creo que no serían 100k 

De todas formas, no me echarían...tienen dinero y trabajo para aburrir....

En la situación que quedo...con 2 años más de contrato entre la carnica y el cliente....como podría forzar un despido improcedente(45/33)?


----------



## euriborfree (15 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> 20 días y 12 mensualidades creo que no serían 100k
> 
> De todas formas, no me echarían...tienen dinero y trabajo para aburrir....
> 
> En la situación que quedo...con 2 años más de contrato entre la carnica y el cliente....como podría forzar un despido improcedente(45/33)?



No, serian 2 cosas diferentes

Por una parte esta lo de la cesion ilegal, que es de ahi de donde salio la cifra de 100K, aunque no se como salio esa cifra, creo que incluia salarios de tramitacion y tal.

Despues, si se quieren deshacer de ti pues tendran que hacer un despido e indemnizarte y si van con jugarretas como la de mandarte a otro lugar o pais, pues tienes tus derechos y puedes negarte y acojerte a esos 20 dias y 12 meses, que se sumaria a lo anterior.

Dado que tu trabajo lo completas en 2 horas, ¿has pensado conseguir otro trabajo remoto mas para completar tus ingresos? Podrias pensar en jubilarte antes y tendrias una fuente de ingresos alternativa por si fueran mal dadas


----------



## urano (15 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> No, serian 2 cosas diferentes
> 
> Por una parte esta lo de la cesion ilegal, que es de ahi de donde salio la cifra de 100K, aunque no se como salio esa cifra, creo que incluia salarios de tramitacion y tal.
> 
> ...



El tema es que no quiero trabajar(lo que se dice por horarios fijos) pero no quiero irme sin nada...
Con el patrimonio que tengo podría vivir holgadamente hasta que me muera...incluso sin depender de nada público.

Por eso digo lo de forzar el despido improcedente( que luego de paso pueda demandar la cesion ilegal para pillar más cacho?)

Ideas?


----------



## euriborfree (15 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> El tema es que no quiero trabajar(lo que se dice por horarios fijos) pero no quiero irme sin nada...
> Con el patrimonio que tengo podría vivir holgadamente hasta que me muera...incluso sin depender de nada público.
> 
> Por eso digo lo de forzar el despido improcedente( que luego de paso pueda demandar la cesion ilegal para pillar más cacho?)
> ...



Por lo que te han dicho en Como forzar a la carnica...(MISTERIO RESUELTO)

si te despiden ya no puedes reclamar la cesion ilegal, por lo que deberias reclamarla antes de que te despidan, pero lo fundamental es que te asesores por un profesional y no por una panda de indocumentados que hablamos de oidas en un foro, porque al final de lo que hablamos es de tus lentejas


----------



## urano (15 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Por lo que te han dicho en Como forzar a la carnica...(MISTERIO RESUELTO)
> 
> si te despiden ya no puedes reclamar la cesion ilegal, por lo que deberias reclamarla antes de que te despidan, pero lo fundamental es que te asesores por un profesional y no por una panda de indocumentados que hablamos de oidas en un foro, porque al final de lo que hablamos es de tus lentejas




Esta empresa(cliente) tiene largos tentáculos...mi miedo es que si voy a un profesional se acabe enterando y tome represalias preventivas,.como lo ves?


----------



## euriborfree (15 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Esta empresa(cliente) tiene largos tentáculos...mi miedo es que si voy a un profesional se acabe enterando y tome represalias preventivas,.como lo ves?



Por muy largos que sean los tentaculos de la empresa, si vas a un profesional y se entera es que has elegido muy mal al profesional, porque al profesional lo que le interesa es llevar tu caso. Y las represalias le pueden salir caras a la empresa


----------



## urano (15 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Por muy largos que sean los tentaculos de la empresa, si vas a un profesional y se entera es que has elegido muy mal al profesional, porque al profesional lo que le interesa es llevar tu caso. Y las represalias le pueden salir caras a la empresa



Y qué tiene que ver que se entere la empresa con que el profesional quiera llevar mi caso?


----------



## urano (15 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Por lo que te han dicho en Como forzar a la carnica...(MISTERIO RESUELTO)
> 
> si te despiden ya no puedes reclamar la cesion ilegal, por lo que deberias reclamarla antes de que te despidan, pero lo fundamental es que te asesores por un profesional y no por una panda de indocumentados que hablamos de oidas en un foro, porque al final de lo que hablamos es de tus lentejas




No es necesario antes que me despidan, mira este artículo;









Cesión ilegal de trabajadores: cómo identificarla y qué hacer


Identificar y actuar frente a la cesión ilegal de trabajadores es sencillo y otorga al trabajador importantes derechos y garantías laborales.




civicabogados.com





Creo que les tengo cogido por los huevos?

Lo que no entiendo es lo siguiente, como una empresa tan potente con ,se supone, una asesoría jurídica top se arriesga esto?Qué me pierdo? Es que no soy solo yo, hay muchos en mi situación...

Del articulo:

"La cesión ilegal de trabajadores se considera una infracción laboral muy grave, sancionable con multa de 6.251 a 187.515 euros."


----------



## euriborfree (15 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Y qué tiene que ver que se entere la empresa con que el profesional quiera llevar mi caso?



Si tu tienes una conversacion con el profesional y la empresa se entera, uno de los 2 ha abierto la boca, si no has sido tu queda el profesional que se estaria pegando un tiro en un pie, perdiendo la posibilidad de llevar tu caso


----------



## euriborfree (15 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> No es necesario antes que me despidan, mira este artículo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es algo que se lleva haciendo muchos años, en tu caso 13 años y las sentencias han llegado despues de tu contratacion, asi que tu contrato ha seguido renovandose y renovandose, ademas como en españa la mayoria de trabajadores no reclama pues parece que les sale a cuenta hacerlo y comerse los pocos que reclamen.


----------



## urano (15 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Esto es algo que se lleva haciendo muchos años, en tu caso 13 años y las sentencias han llegado despues de tu contratacion, asi que tu contrato ha seguido renovandose y renovandose, ademas como en españa la mayoria de trabajadores no reclama pues parece que les sale a cuenta hacerlo y comerse los pocos que reclamen.



Ahora caigo...por eso a principios de año el cliente me propuso dejar la carnica(muy cucos) y hacerme freelance ...?


----------



## euriborfree (15 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Ahora caigo...por eso a principios de año el cliente me propuso dejar la carnica(muy cucos) y hacerme freelance ...?



Claro, si tu te desvinculas de la carnica perderias tu derecho a reclamar y/o te irias olvidando del tema, y encima como freelance cuando quieran te dan la patada, pero ojo , que se meterian en otro fregao, el del falso autonomo.

Ahora la cuestion es que no te vengan con que tienes que firmar un nuevo contrato, no firmes nada sin consultarlo con un profesional


----------



## urano (15 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Claro, si tu te desvinculas de la carnica perderias tu derecho a reclamar y/o te irias olvidando del tema, y encima como freelance cuando quieran te dan la patada, pero ojo , que se meterian en otro fregao, el del falso autonomo.
> 
> Ahora la cuestion es que no te vengan con que tienes que firmar un nuevo contrato, no firmes nada sin consultarlo con un profesional



El tema es que como ya os he contado la carnica y el cliente acaban de renovar el contrato por mis servicios dos años más....mi pregunta....al cliente le da igual en un futuro recibir una posible multa de 200mil euros?

Prefiere arriesgarse a eso a hacerme de plantilla? Repito, que se me escapa?


----------



## Toctocquienes (15 Dic 2022)

Ojo que dependiendo de cómo lo hagan puede no ser cesión ilegal de trabajadores. No voy a entrar en detalles pero hay formas legales de hacerlo así que cuidado con ese tema.

Lo que mejor te va a funcionar siempre es buscarte otro trabajo donde paguen más y tengas más responsabilidad.
PERO si estarías dispuesto a quedarte si te hacen una contraoferta, entonces antes de empezar a buscar pide más pasta. De esta forma si te quedas todo irá mejor.


----------



## urano (15 Dic 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Ojo que dependiendo de cómo lo hagan puede no ser cesión ilegal de trabajadores. No voy a entrar en detalles pero hay formas legales de hacerlo así que cuidado con ese tema.



Por favor, puedes entrar en detalles?


----------



## urano (16 Dic 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Ojo que dependiendo de cómo lo hagan puede no ser cesión ilegal de trabajadores. No voy a entrar en detalles pero hay formas legales de hacerlo así que cuidado con ese tema.
> 
> Lo que mejor te va a funcionar siempre es buscarte otro trabajo donde paguen más y tengas más responsabilidad.
> PERO si estarías dispuesto a quedarte si te hacen una contraoferta, entonces antes de empezar a buscar pide más pasta. De esta forma si te quedas todo irá mejor.



Cuéntanos más porfavor...que eres del 2008 y debes saber de lo que hablas...


----------



## Toctocquienes (16 Dic 2022)

No es cesión ilegal de trabajadores cuando la empresa que contrata está contratando algo que parezca un servicio y no una persona.
Si la empresa contrata 40 horas semanales de técnico especialista en X y recibe eso, entonces está contratando un servicio.
Pero si la empresa proporciona los medios de trabajo (por ejemplo, si el portátil te lo da la empresa en vez de la consultora) o si te gestiona las vacaciones, o si tienes que presentarles papeles de una baja a la empresa en vez de a la consultora, entonces la empresa puede comerse un marrón.

En cambio si es la consultora la que te da los medios de trabajo, como un portátil o las herramientas que necesites, si la consultora es quien gestiona las vacaciones y si en general, todos los trámites, calendarios, horarios etc los gestionas con la consultora en vez de con la empresa, en este caso la empresa está a salvo de cesión ilegal de trabajadores.

Ojo porque contratar un servicio que consista en tener un técnico disponible un número de horas a la semana es perfectamente legal. Sólo es ilegal cuando pasa lo que te he dicho más arriba. Busca sentencias de juicios y lo entenderás mejor.


----------



## urano (16 Dic 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> No es cesión ilegal de trabajadores cuando la empresa que contrata está contratando algo que parezca un servicio y no una persona.
> Si la empresa contrata 40 horas semanales de técnico especialista en X y recibe eso, entonces está contratando un servicio.
> Pero si la empresa proporciona los medios de trabajo (por ejemplo, si el portátil te lo da la empresa en vez de la consultora) o si te gestiona las vacaciones, o si tienes que presentarles papeles de una baja a la empresa en vez de a la consultora, entonces la empresa puede comerse un marrón.
> 
> ...



Gracias, entonces no hay dudas, mi caso es cesión ILEGAL.

Como me aconsejas proceder para ir recogiendo todas esas pruebas sin levantar sospecha?


----------



## Toctocquienes (16 Dic 2022)

Odio perder el tiempo con estas mierdas pero allá va:
Lo que te recomiendo es que BUSQUES OTRO EMPLEO si no estás contento con el que tienes y que no te metas en marrones.
Recuerda la maldición gitana: juicios tengas y los ganes.

Para saber si te conviene la vía legal busca jurisprudencia porque creo que como mucho puedes aspirar a que te contrate la empresa con las mismas condiciones que al resto de la plantilla. Te tendrán un año y al año y poco te echarán.
Y olvídate de volver a trabajar en consultoría en España.

Mi recomentación es que busques otro empleo. Mira cómo está el mercado en tu sector y pide a tu consultora un ascenso, si es que hay margen para ello en el mercado. Si te lo dan, rema contento. Si no te lo dan, empieza a buscar otro empleo. Cuando lo encuentres, diles que como ya saben porque ya lo dijiste, no estás conforme con tu compensación y te piras.

Y ya.


----------



## urano (16 Dic 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Odio perder el tiempo con estas mierdas pero allá va:
> Lo que te recomiendo es que BUSQUES OTRO EMPLEO



Gracias, pero no tengo edad ya para ello y perder un posible pastizal de indemnización.


----------



## Toctocquienes (16 Dic 2022)

Ojo que lo he editado.


----------



## Toctocquienes (16 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Gracias, pero no tengo edad ya para ello y perder un posible pastizal de indemnización.



Mi mensaje anterior se ha posteado antes de que acabara de escribir.

En resumen: busca jurisprudencia para que sepas a qué puedes aspirar. Pero no me metería en juicios salvo que lo que vayas a ganar te compense el tiempo que vas a estar sin trabajar.


----------



## urano (16 Dic 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Mi mensaje anterior se ha posteado antes de que acabara de escribir.
> 
> En resumen: busca jurisprudencia para que sepas a qué puedes aspirar. Pero no me metería en juicios salvo que lo que vayas a ganar te compense el tiempo que vas a estar sin trabajar.



Gracias por tu consejo.

Con mi situación personal(libre financieramente, no necesito trabajar más) los voy a demandar si o si, por mucho que digan los gitanos.

La duda es... cuanto aguantar...si demando estando trabajando o espero a cuando me despidan....el tema es que tienen cantidad de trabajo para esta década y la siguiente e igual me muero antes 

Esa es mi única duda.


----------



## urano (17 Dic 2022)

jlperezgaldos dijo:


> -Irte sin irte: Reducción de jornada a 4h y trabajar como autónomo para otra, hasta que te despidan
> por baja productividad.



Estoy pensando en esta opción....reducción de jornada...


----------



## euriborfree (17 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Estoy pensando en esta opción....reducción de jornada...



Ojo que con reduccion de jornada tambien se reduce la indemnizacion


----------



## urano (17 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Ojo que con reduccion de jornada tambien se reduce la indemnizacion



Claro, entiendo que cuando se calcule el despido los días que haya estado con reducción de contará menos...lógico.


----------



## Galvani (17 Dic 2022)

Solución... Dejar de trabajar en un sector con consultoras. España es el país donde puedes denunciar todo para que todo siga igual. Para ganancia de abogados, médicos y demás buitres. La solución es bien facil pero nadie lo hace. Empresa que defraude, multon que se caguen. Pero no... Es un circo penoso.


----------



## euriborfree (17 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Claro, entiendo que cuando se calcule el despido los días que haya estado con reducción de contará menos...lógico.



me temo que algo mas, aunque no se como esta la legislacion en este momento

Hace algo mas de una decada estaba yo en una organizacion que tenia a un empleado al que se queria despedir porque las cifras no daban, esta persona como veia el barco hundirse se busco otro trabajo y pidio reduccion de jornada para poder compaginar los 2 trabajos

El asesor me dijo que nos venia perfecto porque asi pasados nosecuantos meses la indemnizacion por despido pasaba a calcularse usando la jornada reducida, es una conversacion muy lejana en el tiempo y no profundizamos en la materia asi que no puedo dar mas detalles.

Buscate asesoramiento profesional


----------



## urano (17 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> me temo que algo mas, aunque no se como esta la legislacion en este momento
> 
> Hace algo mas de una decada estaba yo en una organizacion que tenia a un empleado al que se queria despedir porque las cifras no daban, esta persona como veia el barco hundirse se busco otro trabajo y pidio reduccion de jornada para poder compaginar los 2 trabajos
> 
> ...



Interesante, gracias por la advertencia.


----------



## urano (18 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Solución... Dejar de trabajar en un sector con consultoras. España es el país donde puedes denunciar todo para que todo siga igual. Para ganancia de abogados, médicos y demás buitres. La solución es bien facil pero nadie lo hace. Empresa que defraude, multon que se caguen. Pero no... Es un circo penoso.



Gracias...pero antes dejame trincar el pastizal que me corresponde.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (18 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Ojo que con reduccion de jornada tambien se reduce la indemnizacion



Sin acritud, lo tuyo es de juzgado de guardia, oyes campanas pero no das una a derechas. O estás troleando al del hilo o eres el cuñado supremo. 

OP, ten claras estas cosas:

- No puedes pedir las diferencias salariales de 5 años atrás, solo de un año atrás.

- No tienes derecho a extinguir porque te salga a ti de los cojones tu contrato cobrando 20 días. Para que eso sea posible de esa manera, te tienen que notificar una modificación sustancial. 

- La reducción de jornada que te puedes pedir es, simplificando, es para cuidar a tus hijos menores de 12 o a tus padres dependientes. Si no, no tienes derecho a pedirla. Pero si la pides y cumples los requisitos, la indemnización se calcula como si estuvieses a jornada completa.

OP, te lo he dicho ya y te lo vuelvo a repetir. Deja de hacer el gilipollas por internet y de perder el tiempo, es como si tuvieses una muela podrida y en lugar de ir al dentista, te quedas haciendo el memo en casa enjugándote con sal y preguntando qué hacer a fulanos que no conoces de nada y que oyen campanas, se la pela todo o directamente se quieren echar unas risas a tu costa.

Aunque viendo que te crees que la empresa está en contacto con cualquier abogado al que puedes ir, lo mismo primero tienes que hacer una parada en el psicólogo. Si no te fías, de los abogados de tu provincia, vete a uno de la capitá o de otra donde la empresa esa no tenga negocio, coño.


----------



## euriborfree (18 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Sin acritud, lo tuyo es de juzgado de guardia, oyes campanas pero no das una a derechas. O estás troleando al del hilo o eres el cuñado supremo.
> 
> OP, ten claras estas cosas:
> 
> ...



ya adverti en mi mensaje que fuera a un asesor, de hecho se lo he dicho varias veces en el hilo, respecto a lo de la reduccion de jornada, es algo que me dijo el asesor fiscal hace unos años por un caso de reduccion de jornada en una organizacio (no empresa) de la que forme parte hace mas de una decada, tambien adverti en ese mensaje que fue hace mucho tiempo y no pregunte mas sobre el tema.


----------



## urano (18 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Aunque viendo que te crees que la empresa está en contacto con cualquier abogado al que puedes ir, lo mismo primero tienes que hacer una parada en el psicólogo. Si no te fías, de los abogados de tu provincia, vete a uno de la capitá o de otra donde la empresa esa no tenga negocio, coño.



Gracias.

Me estás diciendo que una empresa TOP es improbable que tenga "comprados" o "chivatos" en el entorno jurídico y más en el estercolero español?


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (18 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Me estás diciendo que una empresa top no puede tener "comprados" o "chivatos"?



Llegados a este punto, a no ser que esa empresa se llame república democrática alemana -que tiene un departamento llamado Stasi-, como comprenderás, es que me tengo que descojonar con tu justificación.


----------



## urano (18 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Llegados a este punto, a no ser que esa empresa se llame república democrática alemana -que tiene un departamento llamado Stasi-, como comprenderás, es que me tengo que descojonar con tu justificación.






Que sepas que ya he contactado con un laboralista por correo electrónico...estoy a la espera de respuesta.

Pero ya que estamos y te veo seguro y sabiendo de lo que hablas y aprovechando de tu amabilidad.


Todos las prueba que tengo hasta ahora son mails.

Pero tengo sensaciones contrapuestas.... sacarlos ahora(reenviarlos a un mail privado) y que me pillen(los mails pueden dejar rastros en los servidores) y desencadenar la tormenta que ahora no me conviene.....
o esperar al día que me despidan( que llegará, no sé si en 2 años o 5) para no arriesgarme y que no pueda sacarlos al desactivarme la cuenta de usuario.

Como ves?


----------



## euriborfree (18 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Que sepas que ya he contactado con un laboralista por correo electrónico...estoy a la espera de respuesta.
> 
> Pero ya que estamos y te veo seguro y sabiendo de lo que hablas y aprovechando de tu amabilidad.
> 
> ...



No los reenvies, ¿como accedes al correo? ¿con un cliente de email como el thunderbird? pues tiene una opcion para guardar el mensaje en disco, y eso sucede en tu maquina, no quedan registros en el servidor de correo


----------



## urano (18 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> No los reenvies, ¿como accedes al correo? ¿con un cliente de email como el thunderbird? pues tiene una opcion para guardar el mensaje en disco, y eso sucede en tu maquina, no quedan registros en el servidor de correo



No te entiendo....


----------



## euriborfree (18 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> No te entiendo....



Como lees el correo? en un webmail o en un cliente de email como outlook o thunderbird?


----------



## urano (18 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Como lees el correo? en un webmail o en un cliente de email como outlook o thunderbird?



En Outlook.


----------



## euriborfree (18 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> En Outlook.



¿No tiene outlook una opcion para guardar en tu disco duro el mensaje que estas leyendo? (no uso outlook)

eso es algo que sucede en tu ordenador, no deja registro en el servidor, en el servidor solo queda el registro del acceso al mensaje si es imap, y si es pop3 ya te lo descargaste y por tanto todo es 100% local (en pop3)


----------



## urano (18 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> ¿No tiene outlook una opcion para guardar en tu disco duro el mensaje que estas leyendo? (no uso outlook)
> 
> eso es algo que sucede en tu ordenador, no deja registro en el servidor, en el servidor solo queda el registro del acceso al mensaje si es imap, y si es pop3 ya te lo descargaste y por tanto todo es 100% local (en pop3)



Si, eso ya lo se...pero digo como sacarlo del ordenador sin que levante sospechas o sea pasto del software espía corporativo....me entiendes ahora?


----------



## euriborfree (18 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Si, eso ya lo se...pero digo como sacarlo del ordenador sin que levante sospechas o sea pasto del software espía corporativo....me entiendes ahora?



no es tu ordenador? trabajas en casa, ¿no? 
Si tienes miedo del software espia corporativo que tengas instalado en tu propio PC te haces un pendrive con linux en otro ordenador, arrancas el pc con ese pendrive y accedes al disco para copiarte los archivos donde quieras


----------



## urano (18 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> no es tu ordenador? trabajas en casa, ¿no?
> Si tienes miedo del software espia corporativo que tengas instalado en tu propio PC te haces un pendrive con linux en otro ordenador, arrancas el pc con ese pendrive y accedes al disco para copiarte los archivos donde quieras



Jodo...vaya lío...así me pillan seguro


----------



## euriborfree (18 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Jodo...vaya lío...así me pillan seguro



como te van a pillar si arrancas con otro sistema operativo, no estas cargando su software espia, suponiendo que lo tengas.
¿Con que ordenador estas escribiendo en el foro? ¿el mismo? ¿no temes que su supersoftware espia no este monitorizando lo que escribes en burbuja? ¿con que ordenador ves cochinadas? 

en tu ordenador privado, en tu casa, no pueden instalarte software espia


----------



## urano (19 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> como te van a pillar si arrancas con otro sistema operativo, no estas cargando su software espia, suponiendo que lo tengas.
> ¿Con que ordenador estas escribiendo en el foro? ¿el mismo? ¿no temes que su supersoftware espia no este monitorizando lo que escribes en burbuja? ¿con que ordenador ves cochinadas?
> 
> en tu ordenador privado, en tu casa, no pueden instalarte software espia



Ya los he copiado....la verdad que son mails de todo tipo y condición.

Órdenes, gestion de vacaciones,etc......me falta por hacer algún vídeo y grabar alguna conversación...y sacar fotos de los ordenadores.

les tengo cogidos por los huevos....ahora a elegir el mejor abogado laboralista...cuando digo ahora igual es dentro de 1 año...no tengo prisa.


----------



## euriborfree (19 Dic 2022)

pues al final no ha sido tan dificil, ¿no?

y eso de la gestion de vacaciones suena interesante ;-) las ordenes seran mas o menos argumentables, pero las vacaciones no las da un "cliente", sino tu empresa


----------



## urano (19 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> pues al final no ha sido tan dificil, ¿no?
> 
> y eso de la gestion de vacaciones suena interesante ;-) las ordenes seran mas o menos argumentables, pero las vacaciones no las da un "cliente", sino tu empresa




Qué más se te ocurre recopilar?


----------



## euriborfree (19 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Qué más se te ocurre recopilar?



todos los correos de la empresa cliente por un lado, pero tambien todos los de la carnica, no selecciones, ahora agarra todo y el asesor ya te dira lo que es de interes y lo que no.

cualquier documento escrito que tengas, regalos de empresa que hayan podido darte, la felicitacion de navidad si es que te la mandan,tu asesor ya te dira despues que cosas te sirven y cuales no, nada sobra hasta que te lo diga el asesor


----------



## urano (19 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> todos los correos de la empresa cliente por un lado, pero tambien todos los de la carnica, no selecciones, ahora agarra todo y el asesor ya te dira lo que es de interes y lo que no.
> 
> cualquier documento escrito que tengas, regalos de empresa que hayan podido darte, la felicitacion de navidad si es que te la mandan,tu asesor ya te dira despues que cosas te sirven y cuales no, nada sobra hasta que te lo diga el asesor



Documento escritos ninguno creo...


----------



## euriborfree (19 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Documento escritos ninguno creo...



nunca trabajaste presencialmente para ese cliente? nunca enviaban cartas? o el tipo de cosas que se entreguen en las empresas, como una convocatoria a una reunion, un cambio de horario de trabajo


----------



## urano (20 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> nunca trabajaste presencialmente para ese cliente? nunca enviaban cartas? o el tipo de cosas que se entreguen en las empresas, como una convocatoria a una reunion, un cambio de horario de trabajo



No, todo digital....que estamos en el sigo XXI de la era cristiana desde hace 22 años ...


----------



## TylerDurden99 (20 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> *Edito 14 diciembre 2022*
> 
> Misterio resuelto....
> 
> ...



Ideas a meterte en la cabeza porque parece que no las tienes claras:

- Tu tienes trabajo desde hace 13 años gracias a la carnica y no a pesar de ella, muestra gratitud. 

- El cliente es de la carnica, no tuyo. 

- La carnica consiguió ese cliente ANTES que tu existieses y conseguir un cliente merece un beneficio, igual que las mierdas que haces en tu pc merece un beneficio.

- El beneficio de la carnica NO es el tuyo, son 2 trabajos diferentes a) y b) 

a) EL TRABAJO DE LA CARNICA ES CONSEGUIR CLIENTES

b) Tu trabajo de chimpancé en pc es tu trabajo de chimpancé en pc.

- 2 Trabajos 2 remuneraciones.


NOTA FINAL: Si tanto te porcula que otro se vea beneficiado, haz que te crezcan unas pelotillas, aunque sean diminutas y monta una empresa para competir con las cárnicas vendiendo lo mismo, como hemos hecho otros, en vez de quejarte. Ah no, que eso es arriesgado y tu quieres cobrar llueva, nieve o truene cada primer día de mes! Pues entonces vuelve a meter la cabeza en tu cuenco de alfalfa y procura no molestar al resto de tus estabulados congéneres. 

- Sin cliente tu no cobras y la carnica TAMPOCO.


----------



## urano (20 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Ideas a meterte en la cabeza porque parece que no las tienes claras:
> 
> - Tu tienes trabajo desde hace 13 años gracias a la carnica y no a pesar de ella, muestra gratitud.
> 
> ...



Antes de montar la empresa necesito el pastizal de la indemnizacion...dame ideas de pruebas a recabar.


----------



## euriborfree (20 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Antes de montar la empresa necesito el pastizal de la indemnizacion...dame ideas de pruebas a recabar.



ya tienes capital y para nuestra actividad no hace falta mucho capital para empezar


----------



## urano (20 Dic 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> ya tienes capital y para nuestra actividad no hace falta mucho capital para empezar



Ya....era por responderle algo.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (20 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Ideas a meterte en la cabeza porque parece que no las tienes claras:
> 
> - Tu tienes trabajo desde hace 13 años gracias a la carnica y no a pesar de ella, muestra gratitud.
> 
> ...



Todas tus pajas mentales de cuñao de bar se acaban desde el momento en que lo que están haciendo el algo ilegal. El "cliente" quiere reducir costes, aplicándole a trabajadores que en realidad son propios porque manda sobre ellos y la manera en que lo hace es recurrir a la ilegalidad y el fraude. Para eso se buscan a un hombre de paja que es la "cárnica". Su actividad no genera ningún valor, se trata simplemente de un conglomerado inventado para defraudar, pues así de manera artificial se reducen salarios y cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social.

Pero claro, tu debes ser de los que después de que la empresa te folle el culo, pides que encima se te corra en la cara.

La gratitud que tienes que tener por la cárnica es exactamente la misma que tienes que tener por el mena que te quita la cartera en la calle, que los dos te están haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## urano (20 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Todas tus pajas mentales de cuñao de bar se acaban desde el momento en que lo que están haciendo el algo ilegal. El "cliente" quiere reducir costes, aplicándole a trabajadores que en realidad son propios porque manda sobre ellos y la manera en que lo hace es recurrir a la ilegalidad y el fraude. Para eso se buscan a un hombre de paja que es la "cárnica". Su actividad no genera ningún valor, se trata simplemente de un conglomerado inventado para defraudar, pues así de manera artificial se reducen salarios y cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social.
> 
> Pero claro, tu debes ser de los que después de que la empresa te folle el culo, pides que encima se te corra en la cara.
> 
> La gratitud que tienes que tener por la cárnica es exactamente la misma que tienes que tener por el mena que te quita la cartera en la calle, que los dos te están haciendo lo mismo.



Gracias tío Jaime, a mi me daba pereza responderle.


----------



## urano (20 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Todas tus pajas mentales de cuñao de bar se acaban desde el momento en que lo que están haciendo el algo ilegal. El "cliente" quiere reducir costes, aplicándole a trabajadores que en realidad son propios porque manda sobre ellos y la manera en que lo hace es recurrir a la ilegalidad y el fraude. Para eso se buscan a un hombre de paja que es la "cárnica". Su actividad no genera ningún valor, se trata simplemente de un conglomerado inventado para defraudar, pues así de manera artificial se reducen salarios y cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social.
> 
> Pero claro, tu debes ser de los que después de que la empresa te folle el culo, pides que encima se te corra en la cara.
> 
> La gratitud que tienes que tener por la cárnica es exactamente la misma que tienes que tener por el mena que te quita la cartera en la calle, que los dos te están haciendo lo mismo.



De hecho los muy cucos(cliente) a principios de año me propusieron ser freelance invitándome a pirarme de la carnica.
Y desde mediados de año nos han quitado de las comunicaciones del departamento (mails) con el resto de la plantilla.

Se huelen algo, no?


----------



## TylerDurden99 (20 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Antes de montar la empresa necesito el pastizal de la indemnizacion...dame ideas de pruebas a recabar.



No, necesitas 3000 euros, un pc y un teléfono. Como todos.


----------



## urano (20 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> No, necesitas 3000 euros, un pc y un teléfono. Como todos.



Ok, gracias.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (20 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Todas tus pajas mentales de cuñao de bar se acaban desde el momento en que lo que están haciendo el algo ilegal. El "cliente" quiere reducir costes, aplicándole a trabajadores que en realidad son propios porque manda sobre ellos y la manera en que lo hace es recurrir a la ilegalidad y el fraude. Para eso se buscan a un hombre de paja que es la "cárnica". Su actividad no genera ningún valor, se trata simplemente de un conglomerado inventado para defraudar, pues así de manera artificial se reducen salarios y cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social.
> 
> Pero claro, tu debes ser de los que después de que la empresa te folle el culo, pides que encima se te corra en la cara.
> 
> La gratitud que tienes que tener por la cárnica es exactamente la misma que tienes que tener por el mena que te quita la cartera en la calle, que los dos te están haciendo lo mismo.



El cuñado eres tú y yo soy el profesional que lanza verdades como puños a tu puta cara alelada. 

La paja mental es la que se monta un tolili escocido por no llevarse él la última peseta que no se entera ni por donde le da el aire y que en vez de quejarse antes de la firma del contrato se queja 13 años después para ver si puede rascar algo pero lo hace en un foro en vez de en un juzgado con el asesoramiento profesional de un abogado, si es que hay alguno que no considere una majadería la paja mental del posible cliente y así se lo haga saber si fuese honesto y no tuviese ganas de sacarle la pasta como castigo por su estupidez hablando de cesiones ilegales y de fraudes 13 años después de estar trabajando allí como trade.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (20 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> El cuñado eres tú y yo soy el profesional que lanza verdades como puños a tu puta cara alelada.
> 
> La paja mental es la que se monta un tolili escocido por no llevarse él la última peseta que no se entera ni por donde le da el aire y que en vez de quejarse antes de la firma del contrato se queja 13 años después para ver si puede rascar algo pero lo hace en un foro en vez de en un juzgado con el asesoramiento profesional de un abogado, si es que hay alguno que no considere una majadería la paja mental del posible cliente y así se lo haga saber si fuese honesto y no tuviese ganas de sacarle la pasta como castigo por su estupidez hablando de cesiones ilegales y de fraudes 13 años después de estar trabajando allí como trade.



¿Qué cojones hablas de aquí de TRADE? ¿Ha dicho el OP que es autónomo? Puto cuñao de mierda, vas de enteradillo y no sabes ni por donde te da el aire. Antes de dar lecciones aprende a limpiarte el culo, basura


----------



## TylerDurden99 (20 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones hablas de aquí de TRADE? ¿Ha dicho el OP que es autónomo? Puto cuñao de mierda, vas de enteradillo y no sabes ni por donde te da el aire. Antes de dar lecciones aprende a limpiarte el culo, basura



Mejor me lo pones anormal


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (20 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Mejor me lo pones anormal



Y dices que eres profesional, déjame adivinar, eres un comemierda que no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire y que le quitan de recurrir dos multas mierderas o de un juicio de faltas cutre y ya le entran los sofocos. Mejor los asuntos déjaselos a los mayores, nene

Ni puta idea tienes, aunque esto sea un foro anónimo, mejor si te ahorras el ridículo


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (20 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Mejor me lo pones anormal



Por cierto, ¿Te importaría explicarme qué tiene que ver un TRADE con una cesión ilegal? Lo digo para que todos podamos echarnos unas risas


----------



## TylerDurden99 (20 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿Te importaría explicarme qué tiene que ver un TRADE con una cesión ilegal? Lo digo para que todos podamos echarnos unas risas



Paga o aprende, gandul.


----------



## urano (20 Dic 2022)

Calma por favor.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (20 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Paga o aprende, gandul.



Por la cuenta que me trae, conozco las dos figuras perfectamente. Y ahora que tu habrás intentado buscar en google qué son, hasta puede que a ti te suenen, pelagatos


----------



## TylerDurden99 (21 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Por la cuenta que me trae, conozco las dos figuras perfectamente. Y ahora que tu habrás intentado buscar en google qué son, hasta puede que a ti te suenen, pelagatos



Que vas a conocer tu nada gandul, calla y sigue estudiando. Déjate de majaderías y de tanta parida y ponte a estudiar, gandul.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (21 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Que vas a conocer tu nada gandul, calla y sigue estudiando. Déjate de majaderías y de tanta parida y ponte a estudiar, gandul.



Pretendes ir dando lecciones y te crees que es lo mismo un autónomo que un trabajador por cuenta ajena. Puto cuñao de palillo en boca, ¿Que vas a ser un profesional? Si no has salido ni casa de tus padres, maricón.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (21 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Pretendes ir dando lecciones y te crees que es lo mismo un autónomo que un trabajador por cuenta ajena. Puto cuñao de palillo en boca, ¿Que vas a ser un profesional? Si no has salido ni casa de tus padres, maricón.



Bufón deja ya de repetir tus majaderías. No interesas a nadie, estás spameando en un puto chat gilipolleces. Cállate de una vez, apaga el ordenador, deja el tiki tiki y pilla el libro y ponte a estudiar. Papel, lápiz y ponte a escribir apuntes puto vago. Repite hasta que te lo sepas de memoria. Luego ya ven por aquí y nos cuentas lo que has aprendido. Gandul, que te vale cualquier excusa para no coger un libro. Gandul!


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (21 Dic 2022)

Cuñadete, que llevo haciendo pleitos de cesión ilegal entre otras muchas cosas desde antes que te saliesen a ti pelos en los cojones. ¿Me dices que estudie? Lo veo un halago viniendo de alguien tan lamentable como tu, que te metes a dar moralinas al OP de que tiene que estar agradecido y no sé que mierdas más, cuando tu no has dado un palo al agua en tu vida


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (21 Dic 2022)

Anda pal ignore, basurilla, que ya me has terminado de aburrir


----------



## Cicciolino (21 Dic 2022)

Proceder hasta ceder, y, una vez cedido, se acabo lo procedido.


----------



## urano (21 Dic 2022)

Tranquilidad, pero darme ejemplos de recabar pruebas,

Órdenes
Vacaciones
Htas de la empresa
...

Más?


----------



## urano (22 Dic 2022)

Cumplo creo que casi todas;

Los medios necesarios para que el trabajador pueda realizar su jornada laboral son aportados por la empresa cesionaria (por ejemplo: centro de trabajo, coche de empresa, vestuario, material de oficina…)
Es la empresa cesionaria la que organiza las funciones del trabajador a lo largo de tu desempeño profesional
El trabajador cedido realiza las mismas funciones que los trabajadores de la empresa cesionaria
Es la empresa cesionaria la que se encarga de efectuar la función disciplinaria y sancionadora del trabajador, es decir, es la que interpone las amonestaciones y otro tipo de sanciones al trabajador
El trabajador consta en el organigrama de la empresa cesionaria y se identifica ante terceros como personal de la empresa cesionaria (por ejemplo: correo electrónico corporativo, tarjeta de acceso a las instalaciones, reuniones con clientes de la empresa cesionaria…)
Las vacaciones del trabajador son determinadas por la empresa cesionaria
La empresa cedente se limita únicamente a pagar el salario y las cotizaciones de la Seguridad Social del trabajador


----------



## urano (22 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Anda pal ignore, basurilla, que ya me has terminado de aburrir



Tío Jaime otra cosa...es descabellado contratar a dos abogados laboralistas para estar más tranquilo en el proceso? De pasta voy sobrado.

O la ley no lo permite?


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (22 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Tío Jaime otra cosa...es descabellado contratar a dos abogados laboralistas para estar más tranquilo en el proceso? De pasta voy sobrado.
> 
> O la ley no lo permite?



Napoleón decía que más vale tener un solo general, aunque sea mediocre, que no diez brillantes. Con uno que sepa lo que tiene que hacer te llega, más se estorban entre ellos


----------



## urano (23 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Napoleón decía que más vale tener un solo general, aunque sea mediocre, que no diez brillantes. Con uno que sepa lo que tiene que hacer te llega, más se estorban entre ellos



No le fue muy bien a Napoleón.


----------



## urano (30 Dic 2022)

Eso es...no me van a ver el pelo más por la oficina ....100% teletrabajo....hace meses que ya no madrugo.


----------

